# Any Soy experts out there? Have I bought the right things? How do I take them?



## cazi77

Hiya hoping someone can help. Next month I plan to try these. I'm not sure they are the right things so i've taken a pic. How do I take them (when etc) Thanks for your help.


----------



## michelleann

from what i can see you have 23mg of soy in each tablet. they usually say to start off low (usually double the does of clomid) ie 100mg or as close to 100mg as you can get!

if you want lots of eggs take it early at around CD2 for 5 days:

CD2 - 100mg
CD3 - 100mg
CD4 - 100mg
CD5 - 100mg
CD6 - 100mg

or if you want one good strong egg take it from CD4 for 5 days as above.

Warning - if you ovulate normally and have regular cycles do not use a high dose it can make your cycles worse.
They recommend you do not take more than 250mg a day as it can stop you from ovulating.....this happened to me on 200mg a day! 

You can increase your dose over the 5 days ie

CD2 - 50mg
CD3 - 50mg
CD4 - 100mg
CD5 - 100mg
CD6 - 150mg 
i personally recommend this method as it seems to have better results.

I hope this helps :)
michelle


----------



## cazi77

michelleann said:


> from what i can see you have 23mg of soy in each tablet. they usually say to start off low (usually double the does of clomid) ie 100mg or as close to 100mg as you can get!
> 
> if you want lots of eggs take it early at around CD2 for 5 days:
> 
> CD2 - 100mg
> CD3 - 100mg
> CD4 - 100mg
> CD5 - 100mg
> CD6 - 100mg
> 
> or if you want one good strong egg take it from CD4 for 5 days as above.
> 
> Warning - if you ovulate normally and have regular cycles do not use a high dose it can make your cycles worse.
> They recommend you do not take more than 250mg a day as it can stop you from ovulating.....this happened to me on 200mg a day!
> 
> You can increase your dose over the 5 days ie
> 
> CD2 - 50mg
> CD3 - 50mg
> CD4 - 100mg
> CD5 - 100mg
> CD6 - 150mg
> i personally recommend this method as it seems to have better results.
> 
> I hope this helps :)
> michelle

Thank you so much for your help very much appreciated. :flower:


----------



## wish2bmum

I conceived the month I tried Soy, planning to try it again depending when I get AF. Good luck.


----------



## SassyLou

cazi77 said:


> michelleann said:
> 
> 
> from what i can see you have 23mg of soy in each tablet. they usually say to start off low (usually double the does of clomid) ie 100mg or as close to 100mg as you can get!
> 
> if you want lots of eggs take it early at around CD2 for 5 days:
> 
> CD2 - 100mg
> CD3 - 100mg
> CD4 - 100mg
> CD5 - 100mg
> CD6 - 100mg
> 
> or if you want one good strong egg take it from CD4 for 5 days as above.
> 
> Warning - if you ovulate normally and have regular cycles do not use a high dose it can make your cycles worse.
> They recommend you do not take more than 250mg a day as it can stop you from ovulating.....this happened to me on 200mg a day!
> 
> You can increase your dose over the 5 days ie
> 
> CD2 - 50mg
> CD3 - 50mg
> CD4 - 100mg
> CD5 - 100mg
> CD6 - 150mg
> i personally recommend this method as it seems to have better results.
> 
> I hope this helps :)
> michelle
> 
> Thank you so much for your help very much appreciated. :flower:Click to expand...

I got a BFP the first time I used it (sadly ended in miscarriage at 16/17 weeks but obviously nothing to do with the soy) 

I used the ones you're using, from Holland and Barratt. I think they're 23mg?

I took:-

CD2 46mg
CD3 92mg
CD4 92mg
CD5 138mg
CD6 184mg

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ive just taken the Soy this cycle on CD3-CD7 for one strong egg, see if its 2nd time lucky off Soy :thumbup:

Good luck


----------



## hollyw79

Out of curiosity- would you advise against taking it if you ovulate totally fine on your own??? I took Clomid and had an IUI ( sperm issues) .. but after the m/c my doc said I'd have to wait 3 months before taking Clomid again. I *AM* praying I get preggo on my own in between then- but what are your thoughts about taking soy if everything is fine on my end?


----------



## poppy666

Holly when i took it the first time i have a regular af cycle and ovulated every month. I got my BFP 1st time off it. In some women it can bring forward or delay your ovulation, on rare occassions some women have not ovulated at all that cycle.

Its like Clomid it will either work for you or it wont, but many ladies have got their BFP off it and its a natural sustitute to Clomid.


----------



## hollyw79

Ok cool- I guess I could give it a try ... any thoughts on baby aspirin too??


----------



## poppy666

I did a thread on here asking about it, some women take straight away and others once they get a BFP, im not too sure if to try or not yet :wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

I am not sure either- although I am leaning towards taking it. I've read that as long as it's baby aspirin- it really can't hurt- and 1 of my good friends that had 2 miscarriages was advised to try it- her next pregnancy went great- and she is pregnant again 8 months afterward and still taking it- plus I read *so* many women who have had miscarriages take it- and I don't want to miscarry 2-3 times before it's advised that I try it- I'd rather give it a whirl NOW .. I don't EVER want to go through this again if I can help it! thanks for your opinion! :)


----------



## Starbright

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone knows whether the soy isoflavones should be taken by women who have endo? There are some people that say that eating soy can aggravate endo (and some that say that eating soy helps endo) - but I'm not sure if this only relates to eating soy based foods or does it apply to the isoflavones as well?
Hoping someone can advise, thanks xx


----------



## judd92

i took it for two cyles and got preg on my 2nd cycle,the dosage i took was 200mg days 5-9...miscarried but am going to try again when i have my next af.


----------



## baileykenz

thanks girls will try this me thinks..
any help will do


----------



## poppy666

Here's two threads about it sweetie x

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## nikki1304

Hey ladies... Im taking soy this month. Im taking it days 3-7! On cd4 atm. Iv started on 80mg as im nervous about it messing with my cycle... Do you think this dose will be good enough? 

Just curious.... Is it days 1-5 and 2-6 that give more eggs? My DB has poor sperm so more eggs would equal a higher chance of conceiving right??


----------



## poppy666

CD2-CD6 gives you more eggs that i know of :thumbup: 

Whatever mg's of Soy you take its half of what Clomid users take, so if you take 80mg's of Soy its equivalent to 40mg's of Clomid x


----------



## nikki1304

Thanks :thumbup:

I might up the last 3 doses this month to 120mg then? Iv read about ladies taking 80 but didnt realise it'd only equal 40mg of clomid. :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Its whatever you feel comfortable with, i know i was nervous first time i took it but it got my bfp back in november, just hope it does it again :happydance: you'll be fine sweetie gl xx


----------



## nikki1304

Thank you. Good luck to you too :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks well i'll know tomorrow i think if the lines i got today were evaps or not x


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies, thinking of trying soy next cycle if I get a bfn this cycle.... 
good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## Miss_C

wow never heard of the soy thing before and I thought I had read every natural remedy in the book - being 42 soon to be 43 increasing the number of eggs popped out would be a good thing as we really need to find a good one in amongst the not so good ones!! Where do you buy it?

On the baby aspirin thing, I used it for 3 months before my bfp but that ended in miscarriage.

I also read thread somewhere on here about NOT taking aspirin but it didn't say if it was baby or not, I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## poppy666

Sorry forgot to post my piccy :dohh:

14dpo lets hope its a sticky [-o&lt; Have Soy to thank for a 2nd time x
 



Attached Files:







my test 004.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hollyw79

Lovely pic Poppy! Let me ask you- because I am still somewhat on the fence about soy- were you ovulating regularly on your own and just taking it for a boost??


----------



## Miss_C

Hello soy gurus!!! 

I wonder if anyone can help me before I head out to the shops and buy some soy-iso's

I normally have a very regular 26 day cycle with O on cd10-12 - ususally 12. I am 42 and will be 43 in May so my eggs are pretty well old. I took us 12 months to catch one which we sadly lost last montyh as 12w1d so I am thinking that taking the soy may help improve my egg quality and may even pop a couple more out to improve our chances of getting a good one.

Well that is my thoughts - good idea, bad idea or is soy really for helping you ovulate if you don't or shortening the cycle so you O earlier. I canlt seem to find any info on this, even with taking clomid in a regular cycle.

All that said this will be my first cycle post losing the baby so no idea what the cycle "should or will be".

I have had spotting for 2 days now so I think witch may be here very soon, Wednesday will be 20 days since I stopped bleeding so looks like we are right on track.

Any light, experiences etc you can share would be hugely appreciated


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> Lovely pic Poppy! Let me ask you- because I am still somewhat on the fence about soy- were you ovulating regularly on your own and just taking it for a boost??

Yes i did ovulate on my own but took it as a boast as ive just turned 41 :blush: so wanted to try for a stronger mature egg....


----------



## Amberg1

Hi, I have just bought some of these tablets from boots but they are a-z multivitamins as well as soy isoflavones. Just checked the amount of soy in one tablet and there is 20 mg. Are these ok? Xx


----------



## poppy666

Depends what else is in them, personally do you not have a Tesco's near you?

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html


----------



## Amberg1

I would post a photo but haven't got a clue how to do it so I'll list everything.
Vitamin a,d,e and c
Thiamin(vitamin b1)
Riboflavin(vitamin b2)
Niacin(vitamin b3)
Vitamin b6
Folic acid
Vitamin b12
Biotin
Pantothenicacid (vitamin b5)
Calcium
Iron 
MAgnesium
Zinc
Iodine
Vitamin k
Outrun
Soya isoflavones
Copper
Manganese
Chromium
Selenium
Molybdenum


----------



## poppy666

Im not sure to be honest, the less you have mixed in it the better, those from Tesco's are pure Soy 40mg's.. you'll have loads of yours to take every night x


----------



## Amberg1

Guess I'll have to take a trip to tesco's then. Thanks for helping x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Good luck :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks for the info Poppy! :hugs: I appreciate you answering questions! :) 

I ovulate fine on my own too- but took Clomid to get preggo in Jan and my doc won't give that to me until 3 cycles have past- may or june- and I do NOT want to wait that long for an extra boost so I've been on the fence about it! :)


----------



## poppy666

Get popping the Soy then :haha: its a natural supplement not like Clomid so you be totally fine off it x


----------



## hollyw79

Well, I have my bottle on hand- I bought it- now I just need AF to come :)


----------



## Amberg1

I'm off to get mine now Holly. My af came yesterday and is in full force today! Hope you get your af soon. I know how stressful it is waiting. 

I'll keep you all posted 
Xxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

> Yes i did ovulate on my own but took it as a boast as ive just turned 41 :blush: so wanted to try for a stronger mature egg....

:hi: again poppy!!
I do O on my own but Im thinking that I need a boost as well so Im going to go out and buy my Soy sometime this week as AF should be showing her face Fri/Sat/or even Sun... i am going to follow the way you took Soy, I'll get the info on the other thread... thanks for all your help poppy... and H&H 9 months!!! soooo happy for you... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

lol Lisa we seem to follow each other around :haha: fx'd for you lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

lol that's so true... :haha: I love BnB... well sometimes it can get overwhelming with all the things we learn on here but it's all good in my opinion.. :thumbup: 

thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Amberg1 said:


> I'm off to get mine now Holly. My af came yesterday and is in full force today! Hope you get your af soon. I know how stressful it is waiting.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted
> Xxxx


Thanks :flower: I hope it comes soon too! :dust:


----------



## cazi77

Got AF today so gona give these a try starting tomorrow! I'm quite excited lol!!!


----------



## Miss_C

OK i have been reading like crazy and have decided to take the plunge. Af is in full flow today well she got heavier last night so tomorrow would be considered CD3 - assuming I do cd3-7 as my 3 days I will start tomorrow

BUT?

If I am ovulsating on my own regulalrly with a regular cycle and am doing this t boost egg quality would 3-7 be the right choice of days or do I do 2-6 1-5 etc?

Any ideas?

Am off to google to see if I can find anything but thus far nothing


----------



## poppy666

CD2-CD6 'Chance of more than one egg, but may not be good quality'
CD3-CD7 'One strong mature egg' :thumbup:


Caz good luck sweetie xx


----------



## Miss_C

thanks so much poppy, so I will start tomorrow!

One last question I promise well 2 actually. Does the soy affect your CM, I drink green tea normally to increase it and that does the job nicely and does it affect your temps at all. I temp chart and use OPK's so just wonder if it will affect my coverline etc.

Poppy again thanks so much for sharing what you have learned and I am sure we will all be stalking you as your pregnancy progresses and then coming to thank you when we all get our bfp's!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww :hugs:

What i noticed 1st time i got loads of ewcm and wasnt just my fertile time, plus some spotting up to CD11 'my af was only 5 days' so dont panic if you get this. Also a lot of twinges and cramping on and off just before ovulation and after till i got my BFP.

This time not much ewcm '2 days' so used Preseed when we DTD to make sure they got where they needed to be, also i only DTD twice in my fertile time after my positive OPK. I got two days of positive OPKs but go by your first one if this happens.

Temps didnt alter it, think you can see my chart still for this cycle and below is my other pregnancy back in October, hope this helps a bit xx
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gueyilla1985

what is the best kind of soy?


----------



## hollyw79

This is what I ordered based off of reading this post and the others that Poppy posted 

https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Boun...3H0I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299631240&sr=8-1


----------



## gueyilla1985

thank you have you taken it yet?


----------



## hollyw79

No, not yet as I haven't had my first AF since my miscarriage 3 weeks ago.. but I took Clomid to get preggo in January so I figured I'd give this a whirl until my doc lets me take that again- or God willing- that I will get a BFP on my own! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

i hope you get you BFP


----------



## Miss_C

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr help - any Aussies here tell me where I can get some of this magic soy stuff, all I can find is a blackmores menopause pack and it is WELL EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## poppy666

Can you not get it off Amazon.com they deliver worldwide? x


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> This is what I ordered based off of reading this post and the others that Poppy posted
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Boun...3H0I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299631240&sr=8-1

Holly this is a better one its got 40mg's of Soy oppose to the 23mg's with the other xxx

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...ef=sr_1_2?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1299665387&sr=1-2


----------



## Amberg1

Well, I got hold of some of these magic pills from tesco yesterday and I took 80mg last night. Yesterday was cd2 for me but it is my first ad after mc in jan and very heavy so not sure if I will have a normal cycle this month. Hopefully the soy will help. I'm gonna take 120mg tonight cd3, 160mg cd4 and 200mg cd5 and cd6.
I did notice that I have been in such a foul mood today. Could it be the soy tablets!???
I'm also charting on ff and my temps seem rather high compared to other peoples which makes me wonder whether I will have a normal cycle this month. Will ff tell me when I've ovulated with those red lines or do you need to pay for their VIP membership thing?
Xxx


----------



## hollyw79

gueyilla1985 said:


> i hope you get you BFP

:flower: Thanks, you too! :)


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> This is what I ordered based off of reading this post and the others that Poppy posted
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Boun...3H0I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299631240&sr=8-1
> 
> Holly this is a better one its got 40mg's of Soy oppose to the 23mg's with the other xxx
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...ef=sr_1_2?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1299665387&sr=1-2Click to expand...


ok, great, thanks!!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Miss_C said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr help - any Aussies here tell me where I can get some of this magic soy stuff, all I can find is a blackmores menopause pack and it is WELL EXPENSIVE!!


Hey hun... if you are having a hard time~ PM me your address and I will send you a bottle!! :) :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Taken my 1st 2 this evening? Are there any side effects to be aware of?


----------



## poppy666

Headaches usually but nothing bad xx good luck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cazi77

Thanks poppy I hope its has the same effect on me as it did on you lol!! How you feeling?


----------



## LiSa2010

Im going to take mine at night to avoid feeling the side effects...

FXd for all of us!!


----------



## cazi77

LiSa2010 said:


> Im going to take mine at night to avoid feeling the side effects...
> 
> FXd for all of us!!

How much are you going to take? Are you increasing the dosage over the 5 days?


----------



## LiSa2010

Im going to take 160mg days 3-6 and 200mg day 7

I am getting these: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley-Dietary-Supplement-Soy-Isoflavones-60-ct/10324815

Im testing this Friday and if its a bfn Im starting these next cycle, well depending on when I get them acutally... hoping to get them in time for my next cycle...


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh i hope so too Caz :hugs: as for how im feeling im a nervous wreck i keep googling and i know i shouldnt lol need to try relax but so hard x


----------



## cazi77

poppy666 said:


> Ahhh i hope so too Caz :hugs: as for how im feeling im a nervous wreck i keep googling and i know i shouldnt lol need to try relax but so hard x

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well for you. I know I will feel the same - terrified when I get my BFP. The internet is a lethal weapon I was terrible when going through my m/c but its so hard not to! 

How much soy did you take? And did you increase the dose over the 5 days? I've only taken 46mg today?

Thanks for your help xx :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

LiSa2010 said:


> Im going to take 160mg days 3-6 and 200mg day 7
> 
> I am getting these: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley-Dietary-Supplement-Soy-Isoflavones-60-ct/10324815
> 
> Im testing this Friday and if its a bfn Im starting these next cycle, well depending on when I get them acutally... hoping to get them in time for my next cycle...

I've only taken 46mg today was going to do 46,46,92,92,138 but now debating whether to add one each day (mine are 23mg).

Fingers crossed AF doesn't come and you don't need them!


----------



## LadyGecko

I used the ones you're using, from Holland and Barratt. and got my bfp the first month!!!

I took:-

CD2 184mg
CD3 184mg
CD4 184mg
CD5 184mg
CD6 184mg

hope this helps you a little xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Caz :hugs:

Think you need to take some more Caz... 50mg's of Soy is equivalent to taking 25mg's of Clomid.... Generally women start on 50mg's of Clomid 

I took 160mg's and 200mg's last day, but i just jumped in the deep end and thought 'what the hell' :haha:


----------



## poppy666

LadyGecko said:


> I used the ones you're using, from Holland and Barratt. and got my bfp the first month!!!
> 
> I took:-
> 
> CD2 184mg
> CD3 184mg
> CD4 184mg
> CD5 184mg
> CD6 184mg
> 
> hope this helps you a little xx

Congratz LadyGecko how's everything going? x


----------



## Garnet

Ladies, I need help and I ask in another soy thread and no one could answer!! 

I took Soy Isofavone Concentrate 100% then below it says 34% Isoflavones= 34 mg.

How many pills do I take?? Do I go by the 34mg to equal 100%????


Please Please help me!!!!Thank you!!!


----------



## cazi77

I've just popped some more lol!!! I've just had a what the hell moment and taken another 3! so i'm going to do 130, 130, 130 176, 176 does that sound better?


----------



## poppy666

Yep better than your other dose lol go cazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Garnet said:


> Ladies, I need help and I ask in another soy thread and no one could answer!!
> 
> I took Soy Isofavone Concentrate 100% then below it says 34% Isoflavones= 34 mg.
> 
> How many pills do I take?? Do I go by the 34mg to equal 100%????
> 
> 
> Please Please help me!!!!Thank you!!!

If its got 34mg's worth of Soy in its totally up to you what dosage and what you feel comfortable taking, but dont exceed 200mg's thats what i read x


----------



## cazi77

Thanks for all your help poppy bet you are sick of all these questions!! But I really do appreciate it.


----------



## poppy666

No it distracts me from scary stories on Google or 1st Tri :haha:


----------



## cazi77

poppy666 said:


> No it distracts me from scary stories on Google or 1st Tri :haha:

Ha Ha!!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Caz you using OPKs this cycle?


----------



## cazi77

I have a CBFM which I love - only took 2 cycles to get BFP last time !! Did you use opk's? I don't temp purely because i think its a bit time consuming and I think its just one more thing for me to get worked up over lol!!


----------



## poppy666

Well at least your using something only asked because Soy can either make you ovulate earlier than normal or delay your ovulation, first time i got my BFP of it i didnt ov till cd18 oppose to usual cd14/15 and this time i ovulated same as last month on cd10 which is early but Soy didnt alter it from last cycle, just didnt want you missing your window :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Thanks for the warning I would love to ovulate on CD 10!! I usually ovulate CD14-16 so fingers crossed its around this time!


----------



## poppy666

Since MC'd my cycle changed to 26 days ovulating on CD10 and i hated it cos i thought it was wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to early for an eggy to cook properly, but got reasurred it wouldnt pop out if it wasnt ripe enough :shrug: just fx'd its ok pmsl see im off again worrying 'god help me' :haha:


----------



## Garnet

poppy666 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I need help and I ask in another soy thread and no one could answer!!
> 
> I took Soy Isofavone Concentrate 100% then below it says 34% Isoflavones= 34 mg.
> 
> How many pills do I take?? Do I go by the 34mg to equal 100%????
> 
> 
> Please Please help me!!!!Thank you!!!
> 
> If its got 34mg's worth of Soy in its totally up to you what dosage and what you feel comfortable taking, but dont exceed 200mg's thats what i read xClick to expand...

Ok maybe I'm still confused! Is the concentration only 34mg??? It is kinda confusing because it states that in this order:

Soy Isoflavone Concentrate 100 mg
(34% isoflavones =34mg)

Do I go by the 100 mg or 34mg???

I don't want to overdose myself or underdose?? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## poppy666

Does it say 34mg's of Soy in each 100mg tablet? If it does all it means is each tablet has other ingredients in, but there is 34mgs of Soy in it too, so in that case you just decide what mg's of Soy your going to take ie.. 68mg's = 2 tablets etc. Hope thats what you mean xx


----------



## LadyGecko

poppy666 said:


> LadyGecko said:
> 
> 
> I used the ones you're using, from Holland and Barratt. and got my bfp the first month!!!
> 
> I took:-
> 
> CD2 184mg
> CD3 184mg
> CD4 184mg
> CD5 184mg
> CD6 184mg
> 
> hope this helps you a little xx
> 
> Congratz LadyGecko how's everything going? xClick to expand...

thanks poppy666, yeah had a few ups and downs but peanut seems to be doing great have my 12week scan next week soo nervous, I dont blame your for avoiding firts tri... I hate it...its all moaning, misary and horror stories... how are you doing?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Aww you'll have to keep me up to date on your scan i can only imagine what your feeling :hugs:, think when its my turn i'll have my head down toilet throwing up with nerves :dohh::haha:

Im ok thanks a bit queasy this morning but use to get that before af arrived too.. still taking my temps and i know i should stop it cos it just adds to the stress. Think i just need to be put to sleep till im 12wks lol x


----------



## LadyGecko

poppy666 said:


> Aww you'll have to keep me up to date on your scan i can only imagine what your feeling :hugs:, think when its my turn i'll have my head down toilet throwing up with nerves :dohh::haha:
> 
> Im ok thanks a bit queasy this morning but use to get that before af arrived too.. still taking my temps and i know i should stop it cos it just adds to the stress. Think i just need to be put to sleep till im 12wks lol x

yeah the stress is a killer... you just cant relax... well I know I cant.

you should ask your gp to arrange a reasurance scan for you rather than having to wait till 12 weeks, I was getting them every 2/3 weeks due to problems... but you deserve all the support and reasurance you can get as becoming pregnant after a loss is really stressful and make you a bag of nerves.

xx


----------



## poppy666

Im at doctors Friday and i know he's going to send me to epu cos i need to go on blood thinners if i get pregnant due to suffering a pulmonary embolism 2yrs ago, but i really dont want a scan too early it will just scare me more if they dont see anything cos of being early :dohh: so im going to refuse scan till 7wks if i can manage to x


----------



## LadyGecko

my first scan was at 5weeks and all you could see was the sac and yolk it was hellish waiting to see the hb so i can completely understand and epu wont make you have a scan if you are not ready.

hopefully just take it all one day at a time and before you know it weeks will have passed xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks i will try and deffo stay away from sad stories in 1st Tri, i always seem to spot them straight away if i go in there :nope: dont forget to let me know how you get on with your scan and good luck sweetie xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: poppy & lady, praying that everything goes well with you. 

I am so tempted to test today. Im actually testing tomorrow and the week has been horendously slow LOL. if it's a bfn, going with Soy next cycle... FXd...

:hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Good luck with the testing tomorrow fingers crossed its a BFP! If not come an share the soy journey with me lol!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Caz you feeling lonely there :haha:

Yes good luck Lisa :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

thank you ladies!!! :hugs:

of course cazi, if it's a bfn, I'll definitely be your Soy buddy!!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Day 3 feels like a very lonely place!!!


----------



## poppy666

You ok Caz? x


----------



## cazi77

Yer fine just wishing time away!!! I hate days 1-10 because ovulation is no where near - at least in the 2ww you can symptom spot and dream! I've popped another 5 tonight no headaches yet fingers crossed!! How are you?


----------



## poppy666

Same thoughts as you 'wishing time away' just feeling a bit no a lot scared, just a horrible fear of the unknown and not having any control over it, got too much time on my hands to think and fret about pregnancy x


----------



## cazi77

Thats the awful thing about this whole roller-coaster ride - no control over it! I've got a week off work this week and I didn't realise how much work took my mind off ttc.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i need a distraction cos im thinking wayyyyyyyyyyy too much and ive no one on the outside to talk to about fear cos no one has suffered a MMC so they'd never understand, i come on here and automatically if i dare to go into 1st Tri you see some sad story and your minds off again fretting lmao catch 22 :dohh:

I be ok tomorrow think im just having one of those days :hugs: Really hope Soy works for you and everyone on here, but dont be too disappointed if 1st time dont work, ive seen ladies take 2 or 3 cycles to get a BFP off it and sadly some it dont work for x


----------



## cazi77

I know it might not work but its worth a go! I know what you mean about 1st tri. It was scary going in there 1st time around must be even more terrifying after mmc. 

I don't know any one else who has had a mmc thats why I love everyone on here. A few people know about my mmc and I get
- At least you know you can get pregnant
-your still young plenty of time
- Things happen for a reason it wasn't ment to be
- next time will be fine

I know they think they are helping but they just ar,t the right things to say.

Hope you feel a bit brighter tomorrow sending you lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Ugh i got all that after mine, can understand in a way because before i suffered my loss miscarriage was never talked about or even thought of especially as ive had healthy children and never thought in a million years it would happen to me so i guess ignorance is bliss, but then when you suffer one you actually realise how many others its happened to and it opens your eyes.

Anyways thanks Caz lol ive been on a right downer :haha: i be fine tomorrow, got doctors at 10.30 to confirm pregnancy etc so should perk me up :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

right then after a complete panic ands thinking I won't be able to give this cycle a try with the soy cos there simply isn't ANY in the shops here in Australia I managed to strack some down via e bay of all places whch led me to a health food store in Melbourne and a guy that is an absolute guru about minerals and vitamins etc. Express Posted a bottle to me and they have just arrived.

However, I am now on the morning of CD4 - is it too late when I think I was supposed to do CD3-7 for egg quality. The tablets are 150g soy isoflavone extract providing 40% (60mg) total isoflavones.

How much and how many should I take or am I too late?

edit

been doing some google reading on clomid and and I think I may do the following

cd4 - 120mg
cd5 - 120mg
cd6 - 120mg
cd7 - 180mg
cd8 - 180mg

does this sound ok?


----------



## poppy666

No you be ok sweetie other women have taken on those days :happydance:


----------



## LadyGecko

morning poppy... not long till the doctors now:happydance: how are you feeling?

x


----------



## poppy666

Im ok thanks better than i was last night must of sounded a right whacko on here :haha:


----------



## LadyGecko

not at all trust me perfectly normal...think i had a wacko day the other day had a rant on my journal and sat in tears most of the day but seem to be doing ok today we are all aloud off days xx


----------



## poppy666

Just back from doctors EDD 19th Nov, but i ovulated early so by ov date its 14th :shrug:

Thanks LadyGecko guess im always going to be scared till after 12wks or i see beanie pn screen x


----------



## Garnet

Has anyone else experienced a lot of emotional outbursts. I was bawling at the Dentist while he told me I had to have a root canal. I was on day 3 or 4 of the soy when that happen last cycle. I'm also kinda weepy last weekend. Any range of motion. When I was Clomid last year, I felt like I had an out of body experience and very forgetful. I did three cycle then quit. I still have one more packet. If AF comes on Sunday then I'm going to do soy again....


----------



## cazi77

Hiya I've had no symptoms off soy yet I'm on day 4 out of 5!

Lisa - any news have you tested?

Hi Poppy if ur around how you feeling? Glad all went well at the docs xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im good thanks and staying off google lmao :haha: great to hear no side effects off the Soy :thumbup: all i got was odd headache x


----------



## cazi77

I got a bit more brave tonight and took 161mg lol!! Last day tomorrow then its a waiting game to ovulation!! I have read on google about some side effects but fingers crossed I won't get any! Have you braved it into 1st tri?


----------



## poppy666

No not really and dont think i will, too many sad stories that scare the hell out of me :dohh: if im lucky i'll venture into 2nd tri when i get that far or maybe 3rd tri when im in labour :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

bfn on Friday and still no AF... have been having cramps and backache on and off since 10dpo... will test again tomorrow morning...


----------



## poppy666

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cazi77

Fingers crossed you get that bfp Lisa. I got bad cramps when I got my BFP so hopefully its a good sign.

Just taken my last dose of soy went mad and had 180mg lol!! Gona start using opks tomorrow just in case because I don't think my CBFM will ask for sticks until day 11/12ish. Hi poppy xx


----------



## poppy666

Whoaaaa you go girl 180mg's :happydance::happydance: good idea starting early with OPKs i startedat cd7 fx'd you wont need to wait long for positive lovely :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

ooooooh gl Lisa, hopefully that line will appear soon, implantation can happen as laste as 10-12 dpo in some cases so if you nly just implanted hence the little cramps it still tales another 48 hours for hcg to show in urine. 

Is anyone here taking soy first af after a m/c. I am on cd7 now and still spotting (if that's what you call it) *TMI ALERT* but I decided to start checking my cm and cp on cd5 as I had stopped needing a pad or tampon and whilst nothing comes off when I wipe when I do my checking I get dark red cm, thicker than blood but not quite the consistency of creamy cm. Would this be due to the soy or is it normal to still bleed for longer first AF? I thought I would start using OPK's today but would I O if I was a still bleeding? 

I hope someone at least has experienced the same as me even if no-one has any answers! lol Sort of freaking out that I may be stufing things up. I planned to up the doseage today and tomorrow but now thinking maybe best not to? I won't stop but I am all confused now. Want to start bding but not with blood still hanging around?


----------



## poppy666

Miss C first time i took soy back in October i spotted up to CD11 so you be ok sweetie x


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
it's another bfn this morning (14dpo)... AF is just around the corner, I can feel her.. definitely getting Soy to take this cycle...

thanks for the good luck wishes ladies... 

:hugs:


----------



## cazi77

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> it's another bfn this morning (14dpo)... AF is just around the corner, I can feel her.. definitely getting Soy to take this cycle...
> 
> thanks for the good luck wishes ladies...
> 
> :hugs:

Oh no but you are not out until she shows her ugly face!!:hugs: Have you got your soy and decided on your dosage?


----------



## LiSa2010

no i haven't gotten my soy yet... 
Im going to take 160mg days 3-6 and 200mg day7.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies,

Lisa2010 id AF shows we can start our next cycle of soy at the same time. Thw witch should be here monday. I took soy CD3-7 this cycle so when AF arrives I am going to try CD 2-6.


----------



## LiSa2010

truthbtold said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Lisa2010 id AF shows we can start our next cycle of soy at the same time. Thw witch should be here monday. I took soy CD3-7 this cycle so when AF arrives I am going to try CD 2-6.

hey truth....
yes definitely! the witch was due Sat/Sun but still nothing and took test on Friday and this morning and both bfns... :nope:
the only symptom I have is really sore boobs and cramps off and on... IDK what's up :shrug: I just really don't want to be in limbo... I hate it so much..

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh lisa so your late :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa I hope you get a bfp or Af shows the waiting period is torture fingers crossed for you.


----------



## spellfairy

truth and lisa yip its me iam awaiting my af also. normally my af comes 30 days plus iam on cd 26 and feeling it... unless its implantion spotting but nae it feels like af cos i tested bfn past few days. grrr so frustrated. i dunno about soy as i know i ov last month from the test and it was earlier. I got pregnant first time trying last time with more dtd LOL i dunno if i have the energy this month as i didnt have it last... i did think id covered the o time thou:( and wtf have i heartburn and sore boobs these arent my brain esp the heartburn grrrr i hate trying... should i just give up , like iam nearly 35 and i have a 9 year old. and the mc in jan was heartbreaking:( i just want a baby a baby with my new partner:(


----------



## poppy666

Dont give up sweetie it'l happen :hugs: if i can do it at 41 you have nothing to worry about at 35 :kiss:


----------



## spellfairy

aw thanks poppy nice to see your still with us xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im just lurking bit on edge lately, but still around making sure your ok xx


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> truth and lisa yip its me iam awaiting my af also. normally my af comes 30 days plus iam on cd 26 and feeling it... unless its implantion spotting but nae it feels like af cos i tested bfn past few days. grrr so frustrated. i dunno about soy as i know i ov last month from the test and it was earlier. I got pregnant first time trying last time with more dtd LOL i dunno if i have the energy this month as i didnt have it last... i did think id covered the o time thou:( and wtf have i heartburn and sore boobs these arent my brain esp the heartburn grrrr i hate trying... should i just give up , like iam nearly 35 and i have a 9 year old. and the mc in jan was heartbreaking:( i just want a baby a baby with my new partner:(


I hear ya.. I have an 8 year old but was remarried back in October- we've been NTNP for the year before we got married and then actively trying since then and then miscarried in Feb- talk about TOTAL devastation. I soooo want my Dh to know what it's like to have his OWN even though he is Ahhhhmazing with my son. 

I have soy sitting on my counter- but need AF to get here so I can start.


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies,
I called the manufactor of the Soy and I was told that it is 34 mg of Isofavens so I only took 1 per night last cycle. So basically I had 15mg of Soy. I also used the Instead cups. I am late by a day. I wonder if Soy cause you cycle to lenghten or wack it out. I am going to test on Friday. I am 43 Bthw. I lost a little beanie in September of 2010 and I would of had the baby April 1st 2011. Here is to hoping...


----------



## poppy666

FX'd garnet :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## spellfairy

so sorry garnet hope you do, wont make 1st as bad if that makes sense. Holly omg yeah well we both have one each but i dunno seeing his is like salt in the wound as his ex uses her to get what she wants when she wants, when i was pregnant things were getting better, then i lost it and it was a boy at 19-21 weeks:( i just want a boy or a girl now i dont care, i longgggggggggggggg for a baby like never before as having a mc is like being told you r not allowed and ur body cant carry a child:( that to a women is awful:(


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> so sorry garnet hope you do, wont make 1st as bad if that makes sense. Holly omg yeah well we both have one each but i dunno seeing his is like salt in the wound as his ex uses her to get what she wants when she wants, when i was pregnant things were getting better, then i lost it and it was a boy at 19-21 weeks:( i just want a boy or a girl now i dont care, i longgggggggggggggg for a baby like never before as having a mc is like being told you r not allowed and ur body cant carry a child:( that to a women is awful:(

BIG BIG hugs to you.. I couldn't imaging being that far- I was almost 8 weeks- and that was just absolutely horrible.. I am so sorry :( :hugs:

That's really too bad that his ex is like that- especially over a CHILD. I've wanted a 2nd one since my son was born- 8 YEARS- been with DH for almost 3- patiently had to wait to get married- and now that we are- we are struggling to conceive. It *SUCKS* and then to miscarry after- it just blows major chunks. 

I hope you get that BFP soon hun! :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

yeah you too hun. Well i got pregnant first time trying in sept:( so to get that was amazing. Now ive went through 2 cycles and nowt:( well i suppose iam not out yet, but i feel the af cramps and its slightly pink! darn opk positive darn spermies not getting it , darn it not implanting... darn darn darn... 

i will have to take something positive out of this thou :(
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 


mmmmmmmmm lemmie think

OK ive one more month to get a xmas baby. I can get pissed for paddys day LOL, my birthday end of april , and if this house sale goes through i can go up the ladder to paint the new house as its needs it bad and iam dying to get stuck in as its a renovation project.. if i was pregnant id worry as i bled last time and would have to sit and shout orders and that would do my head in LOL ,.... now we better get this house!!!!!!! 

were moving in together after all this and iam moving hour from my family and closer to his work oh and his ex! who will no doubt think she is dumping her kid on us half of the week while she lies on sofa claiming benefits and saying she is sick grrrr.(25 years old) rant rant rant LOL


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> yeah you too hun. Well i got pregnant first time trying in sept:( so to get that was amazing. Now ive went through 2 cycles and nowt:( well i suppose iam not out yet, but i feel the af cramps and its slightly pink! darn opk positive darn spermies not getting it , darn it not implanting... darn darn darn...
> 
> i will have to take something positive out of this thou :(
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmm lemmie think
> 
> OK ive one more month to get a xmas baby. I can get pissed for paddys day LOL, my birthday end of april , and if this house sale goes through i can go up the ladder to paint the new house as its needs it bad and iam dying to get stuck in as its a renovation project.. if i was pregnant id worry as i bled last time and would have to sit and shout orders and that would do my head in LOL ,.... now we better get this house!!!!!!!
> 
> were moving in together after all this and iam moving hour from my family and closer to his work oh and his ex! who will no doubt think she is dumping her kid on us half of the week while she lies on sofa claiming benefits and saying she is sick grrrr.(25 years old) rant rant rant LOL

Ooooh a Christmas baby would be nice!!! I feel like I can be patient for a LITTLE bit- but not too long. I can understand about being pregnant and doing renovations- I have a hard time sitting still myself- I'd be afraid that I wouldn't take it easy! That's great that you are moving in together though. And I UNDERSTAND the young baby ex too- my DH's new wife is the same .. they just had a baby in October :cry: (after he said he didn't want any more 8 years ago! HA! 1 of 4,000 reasons we didn't stay together) but she acts like such a child herself- a big whiner!!! That really stinks :( Well, you just need to get preggo with twins and outnumber her :coffee: :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

JUst a week before i lost my baby he had started standing up to her and saying look you need to take resp etc etc... Well his mum is away on hols over my birthday and i wonder what will happen that weekend? he d better stand up to her... 

I am just looking other faults as iam messed in head from loosing baby and having his child pushed on me even on weekends when i dont even have my child (every 2 weekends she goes to her grannys) grrr rant oh but it feels good to rant...


----------



## hollyw79

omg wow- she sounds like an awful mom honestly.. my ex takes my son every other weekend and I can't believe she hasn't had her DD on a weekend in that long. WOW. I personally as a mother wouldn't be okay with not having my son on every other weekend. YIKES. That's too bad. And I am sure it will not change- that's just unfortunately the type of person she is. The good thing is there is only 1 child and not 4 or 5! My cousin married a lady that had 4 from other relationships and she doesn't work AT ALL. WHY? Because she now has 5 men paying her a TON of money in child support. It's insane.


----------



## spellfairy

well she really is a piece of work, once we got back from beach in summer and thought aw nice glass of wine (she was being weird about what time we were picking his dd up at) so she decided to not text til late . so we said we pick dd up in morning. (3 hour round trip and about 15-20£ fuel) anyways when we were travelling up we found out she had called his mum went mad and his mum went behind our backs and went and got his dd! so his mum is slightly to blame. His mother gives him a hard time if his dd is picked her half hour late or brought home early on a sunday as she was the first granddaughter and spoilt rotten! so the ex knows her daughter is most important to them all. 

Iam a foster carer and help out welfare kids who have crap moms. She doesnt know that , she thinks iam just his girlf who goes to university. So i should maybe remind her of that! i know she will go a runing to his mom and say things then his mum will say to him (SHES YOUR DAUGHTER YOUR TOTAL RESP) so his mom is as bad:( loosing my baby has just maganified things (esp as she still has to visit the grave - 2 months on!) day after i lost baby she called my OH asking about times to go see his DD etc etc:( This is another reason why id rather just have my own close knit family and his wee daughter every other weekend (not everyone telling me when she is coming and i have no say). It sounds awful but i dont think all the stress helped me when i was bleeding my entire preg..

oopps sorry for taking over the soy thread peeps... maybe we should do msn mess sometime LOL


----------



## LiSa2010

hey poppy! I am officially 3 days late...but I know AF is about to show her face soon.. been cramping and having low back pains, AF is definitely the usual suspect... LOL

thanks truth.... any update?

Garnet: FX! for you!!! 

Spellfairy: wow girl, you OH's ex sounds very immature... like you and holly, I too am TTC #2 with my current husband... my dd is from a previous relationship. FXd for you... 

holly: how are you?

afm: i am on CD28 - 15dpo - 3 days late, bfn on 11dpo and 14dpo... having AF cramps, backache, oh and btw, I have been having noticeably sore boobs the past 3 or 4 days... I was having sore boobs before but I notice them even more now... aarrrrgggg, i just want AF to arrive of a bfp, i hate being in limbo.


----------



## poppy666

Have you any ICs left?


----------



## LiSa2010

hey poppy, i don't use IC or OPKs.... may use them this cycle... I think I will test again on Thursday if no AF at my doc appt but that means I will have to hold urine in for 4 hrs cuz the appt isn't until 5pm...


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Lisa, sorry your still in limbo!

I had another temp drop so AF will be here tomorrow and thats fine Im prepared to start my second round of soy.


----------



## poppy666

Truth fx'd it dont come sweetie :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Lisa go poundland or wilkinsons and get some lol im getting withdrawal symptoms :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Okay Im spotting so I guess its a good thing the last round of soy didnt mess up AF. I will count tomorrow as CD 1 and start soy Thursday (CD2)


----------



## LiSa2010

AWWW truth so sorry the :witch: got you.... :hugs:

I was hoping we could start our cycles together and do the Soy together.... in limbo right now.... :cry: will this be your second cycle using Soy?


----------



## truthbtold

Yes this is my second soy cycle, the first one went well. So hopefully this one helps me get my bfp. I am increases the dosage and moving up the days.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: cazi!
how are you doing? FXd this is your month!


----------



## LiSa2010

truth: I really hope this is your month... FXd!

I am going to order my Soy today...hopefully get it in time for the stupid :witch:


----------



## truthbtold

I just ordered some opks for my clearblue digital :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

lol, oh that reminds me I have to order some OPKs, any suggestions ladies? this will be my first time using them and really don't want to spend a lot of dough on them.... lol


----------



## LiSa2010

YaY!!!! just ordered my Soy..... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I ordered the Spring Valley Soy Isoflavones (40mg) from Walmart and should get them Thursday or Friday..... :happydance: :happydance: just in time for the :witch: if she arrives the next two days....

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley-Dietary-Supplement-Soy-Isoflavones-60-ct/10324815


----------



## truthbtold

Thats what brand I am taking, I take it at 8pm.


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> YaY!!!! just ordered my Soy..... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I ordered the Spring Valley Soy Isoflavones (40mg) from Walmart and should get them Thursday or Friday..... :happydance: :happydance: just in time for the :witch: if she arrives the next two days....
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley-Dietary-Supplement-Soy-Isoflavones-60-ct/10324815

I am glad you ordered some- I was coming back to check this thread to find the soy for you from my blog :thumbup:

LONG day @ the pancreas specialist today.. will have to update my journal later when I have some energy - was there FOUR hours! 

As far as opk's- I buy the cheapy kind off of amazon and they work GREAT

https://www.amazon.com/Combo-Ovulat...IQLY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222610&sr=8-3


----------



## Miss_C

Mornin' ladies, well cd9 today, finished my 5 days of my first round of soy and no side effects except maybe the continual spotting but that may be related to first AF after the mc, no way to tell for sure. 

https://www.nowfoods.com/Products/P...ry/M003352.htm?cat=Women's Specialty Formulas

These are the ones I am using, higher mgs less tabs to take.

I did 120 for 3 days and 180 for 2 days cd4-8, if nthng this cycle will do cd3-7 next time which was my plan this time but finding the damn pils was harder than hens teeth!!

Now just gotta see if I can get me some fertile cm gonna up the green tea and water intake today, we used some KY the night before last only cos we wanted to have nookie and I was dry as the sahara and not fertile yet!!


----------



## poppy666

Have you not tried Preseed or Concieve plus instead of KY? xx

Oh and for all those ladies who didnt know 'saliva isnt sperm friendly' i read a lot about that x


----------



## truthbtold

I love my preseed. I use it on non fertile days lol


----------



## Miss_C

I normally don't have an issue with fertile cm at all, and the green tea just increases it by a day or two. the month I conceived I actually had so much it was uncomfortabubble :-0

I didn't have enough money this month to buy any preseed as I bought the soy so if I dont get any ewcm as I gear up for O in a couple of days (assuming I O as normal) I will get some next cycle if we are a bfn this time. Bit watery wet this morning so fx'ed we are tracking as normal and the soy has given us a nice big fat juicy egg!!


----------



## hollyw79

Miss_C said:


> I normally don't have an issue with fertile cm at all, and the green tea just increases it by a day or two. the month I conceived I actually had so much it was uncomfortabubble :-0
> 
> I didn't have enough money this month to buy any preseed as I bought the soy so if I dont get any ewcm as I gear up for O in a couple of days (assuming I O as normal) I will get some next cycle if we are a bfn this time. Bit watery wet this morning so fx'ed we are tracking as normal and the soy has given us a nice big fat juicy egg!!

FX'd for you!!!


----------



## spellfairy

lil blood on wiping past two nights but no flow yet. waiting for it so i can try againnext month. i m going to try soy:)


----------



## hollyw79

I wanted some thoughts ladies... I JUST had my AF (YAY!!!) one month to the day from my surgery- a HUGE HUGE relief that it came. 

I have the soy.. and I want to try it... do you think I would be best waiting one more cycle to use it or do you think I'd be fine just giving it a whirl for my 1st AF since MC?


----------



## spellfairy

can do no harm... If i d had it on time first cycle i woulda ... 

Well my red cm on wipe is now not here but i think af should be here so we should be cycle buddies missus:) x il let you know when she comes full force.


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> can do no harm... If i d had it on time first cycle i woulda ...
> 
> Well my red cm on wipe is now not here but i think af should be here so we should be cycle buddies missus:) x il let you know when she comes full force.

:thumbup: sounds good!!! 

That is what happened to me- and I was getting frustrated. 2 days ago I had some light pink tinge when I wiped- then nothing- yesterday same thing- and I was like WHAT is going on!?!!? but FINALLY Af is here!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies, wish AF would show her face already so we could all be Soy buddies... :thumbup:

CD29 - 16dpo = NO AF & NO bfp. have my follow up appt with my general doc tomorrow and will test then at the office of have blood drawn.


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies, wish AF would show her face already so we could all be Soy buddies... :thumbup:
> 
> CD29 - 16dpo = NO AF & NO bfp. have my follow up appt with my general doc tomorrow and will test then at the office of have blood drawn.

Definitely still time to be soy buddies hun!!! do you think I should take it for my first AF or should I wait???? I'm worried to mess things up! :haha:

That sucks that you are still in limbo.. YUCK. I hope that if AF is going to show, that she shows today so we can be on the same cycle day! :)


----------



## LiSa2010

if I were you, I would definitely start this cycle... I think that if it works, it'll just move O day earlier and you'll have a shorter cycle... I think you will be fine.


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> I wanted some thoughts ladies... I JUST had my AF (YAY!!!) one month to the day from my surgery- a HUGE HUGE relief that it came.
> 
> I have the soy.. and I want to try it... do you think I would be best waiting one more cycle to use it or do you think I'd be fine just giving it a whirl for my 1st AF since MC?

I tried it on my first proper cycle after mmc sweetie, so id say go for it :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

ok, thanks! :)

BFP here we come! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## spellfairy

lisa iam in limbo... lets do the dance LOL no honestly thou this is awful. Ive been given false hope thou reading sites where women have just implanted late and thats what the spotting is then few days later bfp... and all that malarky lol. i felt her 2 nights ago (day 25 and 26) normally i have my af 30-34 days always later never earlier... ack jaysus wouldnt it be great to have a bfp in a few days. i tested bfp at day 30 before but never a implatation bleed. 
another site says ohhh if youve been trying youve got a positive test on a opk and your having some ib before period you just wait a few days and most likely you ll be pregnant... AHHHH its giving me hope :( and i had loadsa hope until this spotting...


----------



## poppy666

A member on our thread has just got her BFP after a loss and thought last week her af had arrived cos she had two days of light flow then brownish discharge, so must of been 2 days of implantation going on :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Im officially CD1 starting soy cycle two tomorrow night.


----------



## spellfairy

shhhh really? what thread? aw poppy id love to have more hope but iam on day 15-16dpo and spotting. isnt that while late for ib? normally they say 6-12 imp bleeding (and if later 85% of mc :( ohhh pooo... there is one women i heard off had ib very late and she went on had healthy preg. 

My last mc ended in a suspected sch (this normally starts off when egg rips lining when implanting and starts a flow of blood). so maybe i have imp problems... althou i read again that it doesnt keep occuring in future preg... aw jaysus say a wee prayer and send me the link or name of the girl so ican hope and nosey

btw your so nice to be here still looking after us... i want to be your bump buddy!x


----------



## LiSa2010

spellfairy said:


> lisa iam in limbo... lets do the dance LOL no honestly thou this is awful. Ive been given false hope thou reading sites where women have just implanted late and thats what the spotting is then few days later bfp... and all that malarky lol. i felt her 2 nights ago (day 25 and 26) normally i have my af 30-34 days always later never earlier... ack jaysus wouldnt it be great to have a bfp in a few days. i tested bfp at day 30 before but never a implatation bleed.
> another site says ohhh if youve been trying youve got a positive test on a opk and your having some ib before period you just wait a few days and most likely you ll be pregnant... AHHHH its giving me hope :( and i had loadsa hope until this spotting...

yes girl it is awful.... I've read all those sites too and got my hopes up last month and it turned out to be the :witch:... I had 2 days of lite pink spotting thinking it was IB but then it got heavy and the stupid :witch: arrived... :nope: Im keeping my FXd that yours is indeed IB and a bfp is a few days away... :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

I would love to be poppy's bump buddy as well... :thumbup:

hope this is a lucky Soy thread and we all get our bfps...


----------



## spellfairy

did you have spotting this time lisa? has you af come too? Lisa i want to be your bump buddy too. you and lisa both look out for me:)


----------



## poppy666

spellfairy said:


> shhhh really? what thread? aw poppy id love to have more hope but iam on day 15-16dpo and spotting. isnt that while late for ib? normally they say 6-12 imp bleeding (and if later 85% of mc :( ohhh pooo... there is one women i heard off had ib very late and she went on had healthy preg.
> 
> My last mc ended in a suspected sch (this normally starts off when egg rips lining when implanting and starts a flow of blood). so maybe i have imp problems... althou i read again that it doesnt keep occuring in future preg... aw jaysus say a wee prayer and send me the link or name of the girl so ican hope and nosey
> 
> btw your so nice to be here still looking after us... i want to be your bump buddy!x

Aww thanks :hugs: you'll all get your BFPs soon i just know it :kiss:

Ok here's thread, she called PJ32 and its second post down, then carry on reading a few more posts, but look at her chart :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/419752-team-ding-dong-bonking-into-new-year-2407.html


----------



## spellfairy

wow wonder if she knew when she ov|? wow i hope is me too soon...


----------



## spellfairy

i was that excited there my grammer is awful lol


----------



## poppy666

LOL Take deep breathes :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I think we ALL want to be Poppy's bump buddy! Add me to that list! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Done :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

spellfairy said:


> did you have spotting this time lisa? has you af come too? Lisa i want to be your bump buddy too. you and lisa both look out for me:)

hey girl, no spotting or anything, AF is MIA.... yes definitely, we'll all be bump buddies soon... :thumbup:


----------



## spellfairy

mia??????

ok so iam out now... was sitting agreeing to look after some foster kids there and she came , i felt it:( boo hooo... 

p.s how can women have 10 plus kids and get them all took away , neglecting them and folk like us cant get preg so quick or keep our babies.


----------



## poppy666

Spellfairy ((( huge hugs))) CD1 is always a shitter... now lady this is your month for that Christmas baby so make sure your armed and dangerous :gun::friends:


----------



## spellfairy

I done the opk and ann summers and hotel break and moon cups ack jaysus just done nowt the first time i got preg first month... i did think my cm was scant so maybe preseed and the soy. be my anniversary if i get bfp this time next month so that might be nice and my birthday end of april.


----------



## poppy666

That be a lovely Anniversary present, i found out 3 days before my birthday so was nice x


----------



## LiSa2010

spell: MIA = missing in action.... lol

hope this is your month!!!


----------



## truthbtold

poppy666 said:


> Spellfairy ((( huge hugs))) CD1 is always a shitter... now lady this is your month for that Christmas baby so make sure your armed and dangerous :gun::friends:

lol that is too funny.


----------



## truthbtold

Lisa are you going to chart your temps this cycle. I always look at your chart then remember you dont input temps lol


----------



## LiSa2010

nah, I find it too stressful. Im thinking of doing OPKs.... will FF tell you how many dpo you are by putting your OPK? or just by putting your temps?

I am going to order these from Walmart and give them a try:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Answer-Ovulation-Test-Kit-Value-Bundle/14311260


----------



## truthbtold

Im not sure because this was my first cycle temping. It is a pain in the butt lol but since I never have ewcm its the only other way for me to confirm ovulation


----------



## poppy666

Lisa think you need to enter temps too to get a definate on which day you ov dont think it go by opk alone :shrug:


----------



## LiSa2010

okay gotcha and I do get EWCM so that's why I really don't bother with temping lol

so I just ordered that bundle YaY!!!! it comes with 2 packs of OPKs and 1 pack of HPTs... I should be getting it sometime next week, just in time for the witch to leave... speaking of the :witch:, i had the tiniest spotting a few minutes ago.... FXd it's really the :witch: so I can join you ladies using Soy this cycle.... :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

aww that sucks.... I hate temping LOL


----------



## poppy666

LOL Me to but be worth it in the end :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Spellfairy ((( huge hugs))) CD1 is always a shitter... now lady this is your month for that Christmas baby so make sure your armed and dangerous :gun::friends:


:rofl: Get the big guns out!!! lol


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> aww that sucks.... I hate temping LOL

you crack me up! :haha:

I feel the same about temping.. I'll take a gajillion pills, use OPK's like they're going out of style, have massive amounts of sex, put my feet in the air, have DH take everything under the sun.. but I feel like it's a PITA to temp! haha


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy, you have been on the soy threads quite a bit, what is usually the outcome of someone taking 200mg of soy all 5 days, instead of gradually increasing to 200mg?


----------



## poppy666

Not many ive seen take 200mg everyday tbh... seems to work with some women on a very low dose and others on a high, but saying that a lot of women have got their BFPs on either 1st or 2nd cycle so not really messed about on their dosages.

I did it on 2 different CDs CD2-6 & CD3-7 more or less same dosage and it worked, i guess it depends on what your body may need extra to get that stronger eggy out x

Soy can be a god-send to some but to others heartache cos it just dont work x


----------



## truthbtold

Okay think I will stick with the original plan of gradually increasing


----------



## poppy666

Just remember not to take too lower dose, you need to take double the amount you would Clomid to get the same effect x


----------



## truthbtold

No I wont be lowering it I will keep it that same, 160mg and 200mg, I am switching to CD2-6


----------



## LiSa2010

just curious... why are you switching?


----------



## poppy666

FX'd this is it for you :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## truthbtold

I was browsing the web and I came across a board where they took a soy poll and 99% of the women who particiapted in the poll got bfp on cycle 1 or 2 but they took soy on CD 2-6. Poppy got her first bfp on soy cd 2-6. I tried 3-7 no luck so I will try 2-6 this time lol.


----------



## LiSa2010

okay makes sense... now Im wondering if I should switch too...LOL Im spotting now and CD1 for me will most likely (hopefully) be tomorrow and Im expecting my Soy tomorrow or Friday..... so I'll see...

Im praying that this is your month!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im praying its all your bloody months :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LiSa2010

LOL :haha: :rofl: :rofl: LOL


----------



## truthbtold

:rofl: Thanks Poppy for all your baby dust and support!

Lisa, I dont think you can go wrong with either choice. :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

ok, so maybe I should also do cd2-6 instead of 3-7?? 

ahhhhh decisions, decisions.. 

can't I just click that "YES" button for a BFP and poof! it be there? lol 

Lisa- were you going to be doing the increase in dosage? what about you truthbtold.. what are your game plans?


----------



## Miss_C

couple fo questions - I am STILL spotting, got a fair bit when I wiped this morning but normally just when I check cp. I have low down cramping too and have done all the way, are these side effects of soy? Have I stuffed my cycle up? Should I have waited for next cyle in case this is normal first AF after MC stuff - I know I am freaking out but.....................

All that I read said 1-5 and 2-6 were for more quantity of eggs and 3-7, 4-8 and 5-9 were for better quality egg. Have there been any studies done with all those that got the bfp by taking soy on those early days, did they have a high non stick percentage rate or anything. As we all know here getting the BFP is one thing but sticking is a whole other. I am purely trying to soy cos of my age and needing a boost for a good quality egg. Taking it to pop out more eggs is all together too scary, if the eggs ordinarily aren't the best quality and then you end up popping a few out and end up with multiples and then losing one or more would be even more devastating etc etc.

Oh dear listen to me freak out mode this morning!!


----------



## truthbtold

CD 2-6 are only one day off from 3-7 so I can't imagine that one day could really make a huge difference in egg quality. But I'm no expert on the subject lol. All I know is 3-7 didn't get me a bfp last cycle so I am moving my soy up a day. I could be wrong but I don't see how soy could help me have a strong o if I take it cd 5-9 when I ovulate on cd11 or 12. Seems like it wouldn't be in my system long enough to take affect.

Ttc cycle #3
Soy Cd 2-4 160mg. Cd 5-6 200mg.
Opk starting cd 9
Preseed after positive opk. For three days in a row.
Considering baby aspirin


----------



## Miss_C

you know what - I've decided it's a crap shoot and all this stuff we are doing is to lull us into thinking we have some sort of control over this lol - the only control we have I reckon is whether or not we have sex!!!


----------



## poppy666

Miss C i also thought that with my loss, i took on CD2-6 and with my age i thought maybe i popped out a not so good eggy, but on that cycle i didnt ovulate till CD18 which for me is quite late on with a 28 day cycle who knows :shrug:

Then i took it again this cycle on CD3-7 and ovulated much earlier on CD10 ( same as last cycle) with an LP of 16 days. Now im not sure if Soy played a part in me getting my BFP for a 2nd time or not, but ive followed quite a number of women who got their BFP on here who took Soy and their doing really well with their pregnancies.. so i guess you can never tell.


----------



## Miss_C

ah poppy what would we do without you!!!

My normal O day is cd 12 so we should be bding NOW on CD10 but with no ewcm and all this spotting etc highly unlikely any spermies will get through even if we did. Maybe the soy is going to lengthen my cycle as it's normally 26 days but I do have the standard 14 day LP. Oh who knows I need to chillax!!! if not successful this month I will definitely move to cd3-7


----------



## truthbtold

Which days did you take soy this cycle Miss C? I have been pregnant three times and never had ewcm. So don't let that stop you from dtd. Arousal fluid and whatever you call the fluid your body secreted after you have the Big O can also help the swimmers out. 


I had a thought is there a way ff can tell you how many people have bfp charts who took soy cd 2-6 or 3-7. 

Also could be just a myth but I read that your body won't release an egg that is immature. This is one of the reasons for anovulatory cycle.


----------



## poppy666

This is my chart from my 1st BFP taking Soy on CD2-6 as you see i spotted up to CD11 was annoying i tell ya lol, i usually ov'd on CD14/15 but didnt that cycle.
  



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LiSa2010

hollyw79 said:


> Lisa- were you going to be doing the increase in dosage? what about you truthbtold.. what are your game plans?

this is my game plan:
i think I will do cd2-cd6
cd2 - cd5 = 160mg
cd6 = 200mg


----------



## LiSa2010

MissC, I hope you get your :bfp: soon!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa- were you going to be doing the increase in dosage? what about you truthbtold.. what are your game plans?
> 
> this is my game plan:
> i think I will do cd2-cd6
> cd2 - cd5 = 160mg
> cd6 = 200mgClick to expand...

I think I am going to do 3-7.. that's what I did with Clomid.. and do the same dose as you I think.


----------



## Garnet

+ Ladies. I used a Instead Cups and goofed and only took 15mg of Soy. Day 3-7. First time on both. I'm 43 too...


----------



## spellfairy

Ok so iam on cd2 (same as lisa) so i went to holland and barrett and got soya isoflavones
? is that the right things...


----------



## spellfairy

ok ive looked at the same picture and i see that its the same tub as mine but mine is 240 tablets. althou i think the mg in them is 750mg?


----------



## poppy666

They only have 23mg's of Soy in them so you'll be taking quite a few tablets x


----------



## spellfairy

this is what you took poppy

poppy666 (nearly 41; i got mine from Tesco's 40mg each tab so thinking 3 tabs a night; cd2-6, think i ov'd 3 days early yesterday so we will see; UPDATE: i took 160mg first 3 days then upped it to 200mg cd2-6.. did get some spotting over first 11 days, plus i ov'd a little later than i thought i would) 
???

your the one who has me here poppy hahah.. how much were yours outta tescos? i looked in asda last night , none... holland and barrett where 15£ on offer i thought steep|


----------



## poppy666

Yes i took Tesco one's not Holland and Barretts, i need to read back to double check you said H&B lol

Edited arhhhh right im with you now pmsl mine were £4 so lot cheaper x


----------



## spellfairy

how many tabs did you get in yours holly


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> how many tabs did you get in yours holly

How many pills or how many soy mg's ??? 

I ended up getting ones with 40mgs in them- 60 pills per bottle


----------



## Garnet

*I'm pregnant ladies!!!!!* I only took 15mg. Doctor confirmed it. I also used a Instead cup..... I'm 43! First time using either of these products...


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG congrats Garnet!!!!!

what were your symptoms... I had them all and bfn... :nope:


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooooooooooooooooo congratulations sweetie :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Garnet

I was really nervous about taking a pregnancy test but my boobies have grown and are achy plus smells are bothering me. Gas, perfume, cleaning products bother me. I thought I was pregnant last month too because I had boobie issues but I wasn't. Your mind and body play tricks on you. I really think that the Instead Cups help alot to hold the Spermies in...


----------



## poppy666

Us oldies still got it in us :haha: have a happy and healthy 9mths x


----------



## hollyw79

Garnet said:


> *I'm pregnant ladies!!!!!* I only took 15mg. Doctor confirmed it. I also used a Instead cup..... I'm 43! First time using either of these products...


:happydance::happydance::happydance: AWESOME!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## spellfairy

OMG congrats GARNET:))))))) iam just sitting with a tub of holland and barrett thinking when will i start , what will i take (iam on day 2- day 4 since spotting) iam 34 and tick tock tick tock... just want a healthy egg which will implant properly this time:) I done opks last month and moon cups (crap) last time i got bfp i just held knees up and more dtd. so this month iam giving it all and trying to take a relaxed approach. You and poppy stick around to guide us on our journey.


----------



## spellfairy

Garnet how long you been trying etc?


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies,

Congrats Garnet!


----------



## Garnet

spellfairy said:


> Garnet how long you been trying etc?

I been trying for ever it seems. It took us almost 9 mos to concieve in July of last year then lost the beanie in September. I started in October trying and no luck until I tried those new products. Like I said I screwed up and only took 15 mg of Soy and use the Instead cups. I would of had my lost beanie in April 1st time range and maybe somebody upstairs knew I would be totally depressed and blessed me with a new beanie. :yellow:[-o&lt;


----------



## poppy666

Awww Garnet :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Garnet I was also due in April I hope someone upstairs is listening to my prayers.


----------



## Garnet

truthbtold said:


> Garnet I was also due in April I hope someone upstairs is listening to my prayers.

Sending out prayer for you...:flower:


----------



## Miss_C

oh Garnet that is awesome, I wil be 43 in a few weeks and crappng myself and all of these wonderful stories keep me going I wondered if our loss in Feb may have been my last chance but when I see ladies like you keep going it inspires me!! Be sticky little one be sticky!

April 1 seems to hold a lot of meaning for so many of us. It's my ex's birthday, the day my best friend died and was the day we were booked to get ur morph scan for ziggy. If I O in the next few days I could potentially test on April 1 not sure abut that yet a negative on that day would make it worse but a positive would wipe it all away. Ah well not going to worry about that yet gotta O and get some bding action in first.

Well cd 11 for me and just the tiniest bit of brown stuff when I went looking for it but was surprised to fnd it quite most in there, nothing spectacular so hoping enough to get some bding action tonight or we may miss our window this month and it will all have been in vain. Both hubby and I were just exhausted last night. I had a bit of a breakdown at the doctors and our 2.5 year old decided to take 2 hours to actually go to bed last night amidst much tantrums etc - almost enough to put you off!!


----------



## hollyw79

I have another question...

I only took 50 mg of Clomid and got preggo with it.. so I think a comparable dose will work for me. One thing I wonder about it is that they say 2-6 for more eggs, maybe not as good quality, or 3-7 for one strong egg- but if it's supposedly like Clomid- Clomid is 3-7 for more eggs, maybe not as good and cd5-9 for good quality.. so I wonder why the dosage is similar but not necessarily the cycle days?? That is why I am veering towards just doing 3-7.. I think there is still a chance of more eggs with those cycle days honestly without it being TOO soon.


----------



## poppy666

Not sure Holly, thing is when i took on CD2-6 then i suffered the MMC i did for a while worry it may of been my quality of eggs and i may have forced out more than one and that being a poor eggy :shrug: but then i looked at a few ladies on here still pregnant and took on those days so scrapped that silly idea out my head, maybe deep down i was looking for something to blame and at the time it was Soy...

I must admit i feel a lot more confident taking the Soy on CD3-7 this time and been lucky again to get my BFP, feel more relaxed about it... Just go with your gut instinct sweetie and if it worked on 50mg's of Clomid maybe only 100mg's of Soy will get you your BFP x


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy~ you're so awesome! :flower: I was hoping you'd pop on here @ some point tonight.. because today is cd2 and I'm on the fence about starting it today or tomorrow! I wondered the EXACT same thing about my mc and taking the Clomid when I did.. sure, the goal is more eggs to increase the odds- but if they are not as good and something happens- I'd rather NOT. I know it very well was probably NOT the problem.. but it does cross my mind! 

My gut says go with 3-7 so that is what I am going to do.. and I figure I will do 

cd3-120mg
cd4-120mg
cd5-120mg
cd6-120mg
cd7-160mg

I have problems with my pancreas so I need to be careful with what I try.. and I know soy can irritate the pancreas so I am going to play it safe and go with that. :thumbup:

I'll owe you a :wine: if I get that BFP.. sparkling grape juice of course since you're preggars :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

Which .. I actually already owe you like 10 glasses for all of the questions you've answered! :)


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Glad you made your mind up lol

FX'd we both get our stickys this time :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Glad you made your mind up lol
> 
> FX'd we both get our stickys this time :dust::dust::dust:


For sure.. we're all gonna be so sticky that we'll put post-its outta business :haha: totally lame, I know.. that's what working all day does to ya :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: You nutter lol

Right im off to bed its midnight here, enjoy rest of your day sweetie and catch you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Nite Poppy! Thanks! :)


----------



## spellfairy

aw i didnt know u changed to cd3 this time. well i took 4 tabs tonight and was thinking couldnt i just take up to day 7 also as i want healthy egg . my egg tore a little so i need a strong one.


----------



## Miss_C

I got ewcm!! :happydance: hope bubba goes to sleep quickly tonight cos we gotta get jiggy with it!!


----------



## Mary06

Hi there everybody! 
I have been off the pill for three cycles now and the first two were quite regular but this cycle it's been 44 days and no AF. I went to the doctor and she did a pregnancy test which turned out to be negative (got the results this morning.) My question is- can I start taking Soy Isoflavones now? I know it's not ideal but I have to work with what I've got. I have an appointment with the gyne on the 29th (of this month) and would actually like to do this before I go see him. 
Any advice would be appreciated as I don't know if I'm being irrational! I bought the soy to start taking next cycle now this cycle is never ending!! :-/

(Sorry if someone already asked this!)


----------



## hollyw79

Mary06 said:


> Hi there everybody!
> I have been off the pill for three cycles now and the first two were quite regular but this cycle it's been 44 days and no AF. I went to the doctor and she did a pregnancy test which turned out to be negative (got the results this morning.) My question is- can I start taking Soy Isoflavones now? I know it's not ideal but I have to work with what I've got. I have an appointment with the gyne on the 29th (of this month) and would actually like to do this before I go see him.
> Any advice would be appreciated as I don't know if I'm being irrational! I bought the soy to start taking next cycle now this cycle is never ending!! :-/
> 
> (Sorry if someone already asked this!)

I think for them to work like you want it to~ you have to wait until your AF shows and start on cd2 or cd3...


----------



## hollyw79

Miss_C said:


> I got ewcm!! :happydance: hope bubba goes to sleep quickly tonight cos we gotta get jiggy with it!!


:happydance: YAY! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

spellfairy said:


> aw i didnt know u changed to cd3 this time. well i took 4 tabs tonight and was thinking couldnt i just take up to day 7 also as i want healthy egg . my egg tore a little so i need a strong one.

No dont take it any longer than the 5 days sweetie, its worked for ladies on cd2-6 so dont worry x


----------



## Garnet

Miss_C said:


> oh Garnet that is awesome, I wil be 43 in a few weeks and crappng myself and all of these wonderful stories keep me going I wondered if our loss in Feb may have been my last chance but when I see ladies like you keep going it inspires me!! Be sticky little one be sticky!
> 
> April 1 seems to hold a lot of meaning for so many of us. It's my ex's birthday, the day my best friend died and was the day we were booked to get ur morph scan for ziggy. If I O in the next few days I could potentially test on April 1 not sure abut that yet a negative on that day would make it worse but a positive would wipe it all away. Ah well not going to worry about that yet gotta O and get some bding action in first.
> 
> Well cd 11 for me and just the tiniest bit of brown stuff when I went looking for it but was surprised to fnd it quite most in there, nothing spectacular so hoping enough to get some bding action tonight or we may miss our window this month and it will all have been in vain. Both hubby and I were just exhausted last night. I had a bit of a breakdown at the doctors and our 2.5 year old decided to take 2 hours to actually go to bed last night amidst much tantrums etc - almost enough to put you off!!

Hoping for everyone that April 1st will be wonderful... Hopefully you will get wonderful news..


----------



## Garnet

hollyw79 said:


> Poppy~ you're so awesome! :flower: I was hoping you'd pop on here @ some point tonight.. because today is cd2 and I'm on the fence about starting it today or tomorrow! I wondered the EXACT same thing about my mc and taking the Clomid when I did.. sure, the goal is more eggs to increase the odds- but if they are not as good and something happens- I'd rather NOT. I know it very well was probably NOT the problem.. but it does cross my mind!
> 
> My gut says go with 3-7 so that is what I am going to do.. and I figure I will do
> 
> cd3-120mg
> cd4-120mg
> cd5-120mg
> cd6-120mg
> cd7-160mg
> 
> I have problems with my pancreas so I need to be careful with what I try.. and I know soy can irritate the pancreas so I am going to play it safe and go with that. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I took my little dose on days 3-7 too. I was following Poppy advice... Good luck to you.. Hopefully those will be your lucky days... :baby:


----------



## spellfairy

oh garnet there are so many of us to go into ttw and wait for ov to start now... :) holly, lisa me you :) will make things easier:) i took 4 soy tabs 23mg each. not sure if this is enough?


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks Garnet :hugs:

I hope it will be the lucky days for me!


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies! i still haven't received my soy yet hoping to get it today and start today (cd2).

I would like to thank you too poppy for sticking around and helping us go through this and answering our questions... I know we really appreciate it... :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> oh garnet there are so many of us to go into ttw and wait for ov to start now... :) holly, lisa me you :) will make things easier:) i took 4 soy tabs 23mg each. not sure if this is enough?

I think that's close to enough.. that would like 46 mg of Clomid- and I took 50 mg of Clomid in January & it worked. How many days have you taken it now? I might take 1 more though each day if you haven't finished


----------



## spellfairy

Hi Holly i only started last night cd2 so tonight is cd3, should maybe take 6 tabs for next 2 then 7 on last two nights.?


----------



## hollyw79

I think that sounds good.. I just think 4 is a little on the low side.. it's completely up to you hun.. I have 40 mg tablets and I taking :

cd3-120
cd4-120
cd5-120
cd6-120
cd7-160

Today is cd3 so I start tonight :)


----------



## poppy666

LiSa2010 said:


> hey ladies! i still haven't received my soy yet hoping to get it today and start today (cd2).
> 
> I would like to thank you too poppy for sticking around and helping us go through this and answering our questions... I know we really appreciate it... :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:

Aww thanks it keeps me out 1st Tri and scary stories :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

Iam feeling positive althou a little weepie about the baby as with being in the 2ww it kept my mind of it. Now i feel guilty:( i have some tulips to put on grave later as i have nt been there for a few weeks now. I just wanna be 39 weeks pregnant ready to hold my baby. IN fact no i just want a baby or my own in my arms now... 

WE WILL GET OUR BABIES


----------



## truthbtold

I agree poppy I never cared for first trimester boards, scary stories and people panicking over everything starts to make you panick lol.


----------



## LiSa2010

spell: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

I can't believe my Soy is still not here.... it said a delivery date of March 17 - March 18 and it is still not here.... I had it shipped to my work.... uuugggghhhh... Im really hoping I get it today. next cycle we are going to see the FS so I don't think that Im going to use Soy next cycle.... aaarrrggggg so upset right now....


----------



## hollyw79

that blows :( Have you tried just going to a walmart to get some?? 

I probably will only try it this cycle as well as I have an appointment already April 4th to go back to plan for another round of IUI in May if we don't get preggo before then.


----------



## LiSa2010

on the phone now with FedEx and it looks like I won't be doing Soy this cycle cuz my package is still in INDIANAPOLIS..... there's no Walmart in the city, there's one in jersey but I don't drive :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

Oh darn :( Maybe another local pharmacy might carry it?? You could possibly call around and ask??


----------



## LiSa2010

i should have just ordered it from amazon.... :nope:


----------



## hollyw79

awwww, well everything happens for a reason.. even w/o the soy~ you can get get preggo. I wish you were my neighbor- we could share a bottle!


----------



## Mary06

Thanks for your reply Holly!


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Lisa dont worry sweetie as Holly said you can get PG without it sweetie, just get plenty of bedding in :haha::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

aawww that's so sweet of you to say holly..... made me tear up to know that you would do that... :hugs:

thanks ladies... you've made me feel so much better... :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

-------> ****E-SOY****** delivered to ya Lisa :winkwink:

refresh page each night cd2-6 ;) 

side effects include: pregnancy.. possibly multiples and an increased desire to run to the restroom as a result of the growing little bean(s) inside :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

hollyw79 said:


> -------> ****E-SOY****** delivered to ya Lisa :winkwink:
> 
> refresh page each night cd2-6 ;)
> 
> side effects include: pregnancy.. possibly multiples and an increased desire to run to the restroom as a result of the growing little bean(s) inside :haha:

AAAWWWW :flower:


----------



## LiSa2010

so ladies, i think that not receiving my Soy was definitely a sign for me not to take it. There is an Organic store by my work and Im 100% positive that they would have the Soy I ordered from Walmart but they have been closed for renovation the past two weeks.... I also went to the Vitamin Shoppe and they have they're own brand but it's $18.99 H*LL NO!!!! I paid $6.99 for the ones at Walmart!!! so for now, I won't be taking it and probably won't take it next cycle as we're going to see the FS.... this cycle was my last chance at a bfp before seeing the FS and will now leave it in God's hands. 

I pray that Soy works for you ladies and that you get your :bfp: :thumbup:

Have a great weekend ladies!!!

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Lisa you will get your BFP no matter what in next few months and will be a fantastic mummy :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks poppy!! :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya guys I have no sign of ovulation yet but doing the SMEP so bin busy DTD lol! There will be plenty of swimmers waiting for that egg!!


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies I may have a chemical pregnancy and a cycst on my ovary. Well it was worth a Yippee for a while. Hope everyone has babydust...


----------



## hollyw79

Garnet said:


> Well ladies I may have a chemical pregnancy and a cycst on my ovary. Well it was worth a Yippee for a while. Hope everyone has babydust...

Oh no :nope: I'm sorry hun... I really am. lots and lots of hugs for you:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

so sorry garnet... :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

oh Garnet noooooooooooo I am so so sorry, how do you know this? Is it confirmed? Sorry too many questions and not enough hugs - hugs hugs hugs hugs.


----------



## poppy666

Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

so sorry garnet! thats crap... was so happy for ya!:) hope ur ok?

lisa aye id say its telling you something. mine was £15 and i nearly died as i have delayed new tyres and car servicing cos i wanted these vits. i wont get referrd to a fertility spec as i got pregnant straight off last time:( ireland is sooo backwards:( if ud been closer id sent you some as ive 240 tabs lol, good luck hunny. we can cheer each other on still:)

hi holly:)

cazi keep gettin jiggy:)


----------



## spellfairy

how are all the soy women?


----------



## Amberg1

Not good! I think this damn soy has stopped me from ovulating this month. Either that or my opk's are crap.


----------



## debzie

I am very sure I ovulated yesterday which was cd 17 so its brought mine forward by two days from last month. Also this month got a nearly 2 day surge that even turned a 20miu opk positive never had that before. Also tonnes more fertile mucus. Typlical when I purchased preseed. Amberg what miu are your opks? Or you could have ovulated way earlier than starting the opks. 

Garnet sooo sorry hugs.

Spellfairy I am still really good, not trying to get my hopes up this cycle but I know I will, going to try and resist the urge to poas but have load of ics. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Miss_C

hello, not sure what is going on yet, +opk's yesterday but temp not gone up but have weird pains this morning, o pains maybe? dunno cd14 for me and have never o'd this late. wil poas later and see what that says. All my previous charts show +opk one day and temp up the next. So things aren't quite "normal" here.

"update" still positive OPK! still bonky bonk tonight then!!


----------



## Amberg1

I'm using 10 miu opk's and temping but thid is my first time temping so i keep comparing my chart to other peoples and it just looks so different. But then i read a thread on here about dodgy thermometers and i've got the one they're on about. I'm hoping i'm just going to ovulate late as this is my first cycle after first af since m/c. I'm trying to follow the SMEP aswell so bd'ing every other day. I have had some twinges that feel like ovulation pains but when you're trying to get preggers you notice every little pain don't you. I'll just soldier on and keep stalking peoples ff charts x


----------



## Miss_C

-ive opk now, still watery cm but cp has come down a bit so one for luck tonight!!!

hope temp goes up tomorrow and if so only delayed by 1 or 2 days - msy have been panicking over nothing.

been stalking soy charts on ff!!


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, am looking for some help of where to buy soy in the UK. Got my first AF this morning :cry: 25 days after erpc so am not very prepared and now dont know what Im looking for! Def wanted to start soy this cycle.


----------



## Amberg1

I got mine from tesco's for about £4 x


----------



## Cornish

Thank you Amberg1, how many mg are they? I realy dont know what Im looking for!x


----------



## Amberg1

43mg i think. They're in a yellow tub x


----------



## Miss_C

Cornish said:


> Hello ladies, am looking for some help of where to buy soy in the UK. Got my first AF this morning :cry: 25 days after erpc so am not very prepared and now dont know what Im looking for! Def wanted to start soy this cycle.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NOW-Foods-Hi...trition_Natural_Therapies&hash=item3a63f6528b

these are the most mg per capsule you can get I believe and the purest. very few additional ingredients. A bit exxy as am up front purchase but plenty to last you (not that they will be neede fx'ed) I plan to pass mine on to someone if I get my BFP, I believe in paying it forward.


----------



## spellfairy

soy is going well so far, takrn it during day and night. i did hear one women took her dose throughout day got pregnant first try on soy. Today is my last day on soy so im for taken half now and tonight:) i already feel twinges in ovaries:) must be the follicles working overtime to release some big fat juicy eggs, in the back of my mind i quite fancy 2 eggies:) twins would prob be a hard preg but my family would be complete:) wonder if ones on soy have got twins like clomid does


----------



## truthbtold

Looking good Miss_C keep dtd.

Just a note, at first I thought I wasnt O my first cycle on soy but I did just be patient, my temp spike wasnt significant either.

AFM, today is my last day taking soy so far so good.


----------



## spellfairy

holland & barrett 240 tabs 23 mg for £15. works out 6p to tescos 9p. h&b tablets have a very high assurance rate. also got my evening primrose u can take start of af to ov :) there is also a buy one get one for a penny sale i got agnus cautus but cant take that with soy, so will prob take it back swap it x p.s tonight my last night with soy.


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy, are you using opk this cycle? If so which CD are you going to start testing?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

Miss_C/debzie/cazi: hope the :spermy: catches the egg!! :thumbup:


Spell: glad to hear the Soy is going well for you.... 


Amberg: hope you O soon! :hugs:


truth: keeping everything Xd for you! hope this is your month! :hugs:


Cornish: welcome to the Soy club! :thumbup:


garnet: thinking of you! sending you lots of cyber hugs! :hug: :hugs: :hugs:


holly: hope you're doing well!


poppy: how are you? 


mary: did you start using soy?


:hi: everyone!

afm: I didn't get my soy in time this cycle.... Booooo. was so hoping to do it this cycle... I'm still debating whether I should do it next cycle even tho we're going to see the FS... 


hope it's going good for you ladies!!!


----------



## Cornish

Thanks for all the info ladies. Ive read different things on when to start soy, what would you all suggest. My cycles were terrible before I was pregnant (between 34 and 64 days) so Im looking for more regular ovulation.

Im on CD2 tmrw and have none at the moment!


----------



## LiSa2010

hi cornish!
most women start CD2 for multiple eggs or CD3 for a more mature good egg... it's really up to what you feel would work for you...

good luck! hope you get your :bfp: soon... :thumbup:


----------



## Amberg1

Thanks Lisa. I have had the most horrendous ov pains today, well that's what i think they are but sgain a negative opk. They're not even getting darker gradually. They're just blank. I'm just gonna carry on bd'inv every other day x


----------



## LiSa2010

agree amberg! good luck, i really hope you O soon so the :spermy: can catch the egg!! 

I just finished AF and Im hoping to DTD every other day until AF LOL LOL :rofl: that's very ambitious but what the heck.... gonna give it a try LOL LOL


----------



## truthbtold

Amberg, have you tried testing with fmu? A buddy of mine could never get a positive opk with afternoon urine, I know they say its best in the afternoon but different things work for different people. Or have you tested mutiple times during the day, you might also have a short surge.


----------



## cazi77

Hiya well i've just got +ve opk. I DTD yesterday, and Saturday gona dtd tonight and tomorrow so fingers crossed we will have it covered. I was worried that the soy might delay ovulation but it looks like its gona be bang on time so really pleased. How are you all? xxx


----------



## poppy666

:dust::dust::dust:Good luck Caz


----------



## cazi77

Hey Poppy how are you? This month has really dragged for me - it feels ages since I was starting to take the soy. I'm so excited to be ovulating! Hope you and bump are doing well!


----------



## poppy666

Im good thank you just waiting to go for a scan be a few weeks yet tho, will be watching you now :haha:


----------



## cazi77

:haha:
I've been suffering with really bad ovulation sickness!!!!! I had it last month couple of days before ovulation and at the time just thought "I hope I'm not going to be ill during the best days for baby making" Then its started again yesterday. 

I have googled it and other people have had it. I really didn't want to dtd tonight but managed it :blush::haha:

Are you getting an early scan on the NHS?


----------



## poppy666

Oh that must be awful being ill around Ov time sweetie, glad you got the goods tho :winkwink:

Yeah i'll be under a consultant so before they give me my blood thinners they will just scan to check everything ok, sadly thats how i found out last time id suffered a MMC so not looking forward to scan i'll be so scared x


----------



## Miss_C

well nearly all signs say I have O'd. OPK's back to negative, cm back to creamy, cervix gone harder but my temps didn't really rise by much but my charts looks like I did have a dip before O when I got my positve OPK and it is just a slow rise maybe. Tomorrow will tell and I should get my cross hairs on FF.

So I am potentially 1dpo today YAY!! Now the tww wait begins grrrr hate it!!

I have never heard of O sickness before but I wonder if that is what I had, I got nausea and actually vomitted once and had the shvers and chills at one point too. Not as bad as you Cazi you poor thing. Last thing you need when you get jiggy with it.

When will your first scan be poppy?

Amberg I never used to be able to get any second lines until after dinner. No drinks after about 5pm and pee about 8pm with a 3 hour hold, my surge was very short and I wuld be lucky to catch it. The soy this time HAS to have been what changed mine. Make sure you haven't drank too much and had a good 2 hour hold as diluting the pee can really affect the readings if your surge is short too.

can't scroll back anymore so will say hoo roo for now.


----------



## poppy666

Yah for ov :happydance::happydance: 2ww here weeeeeeeeee come :haha: good luck lovely :dust::dust::dust:

My scan be in next few weeks, im trying not to stress about it cos i know its out of my hands, but knew night before im gonna be sick with worry :dohh:


----------



## spellfairy

Hi truthbtold, yeah iam gonna use opks i only started using them last cycle. never had to in sept as i got preg within 2 weeks of trying:) now iam soooo sooo tired of working out dates and bedding its like a chore now... and thats coming from a women with a high drive lol. Last month i got a pos at 13-14 must look it up (Over a week early) and it was faint in morning dark afternoon and gone evening , i only dtd that night and 2 days before... Now i relise the cheap tests dont just give you 12 hours notice i think longer, as i defo ov and never had prob with conceiving last time, soooo i reckon my cm wasnt good enough to keep them alive :( 

This time iam taking epo (evening primrose oil) as it helps cm and ive just bought preseed. Ive spent over 50£ on herb tabs and preseed this month... i really really want a xmas baby... will be due like around xmas day or so LOL...

so iam gonna start testing at day 10 as i heard some ov early. If i get any pains i might start earlier... i just really dont wanna miss it... iam on the look out for EWCM its the ticket to my Oh LOL... I reckon prob start bedding next weekend which is day 10, 11 and 12 he is down on day 15 but i think i will make him travel the long distance just this week to cover it (trying to get preg when oh is away during week is nightmare:( ) 17, 18 and 19 are a weekend so if i ov late it should still be covered...

Iam getting wee twinges down there ever sooo lightly feels like something is getting ready to blast out some eggies..

so shall we start testing together??? early???


HI everyone else and fairy dust to all :)


----------



## Amberg1

Hi guys, i'm gonna try and paste my ff chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-03-07

Please take a look as this is my first time charting and could do with some advice. I took soy on cd2-cd6 although i haven't put it on the chart. I had a temp dip yesterday and bad ov pains so wonder if i did ov yesterday. When will ff put the red coverlines on my chart?
Thanks guys


----------



## debzie

Hello Ladies
cross hair appeared this morning so I am now in the tww 3 dpo. Trying not to symptom spot this cycle but I know its going to be hard. 

Miss C looks like we are round about at the same point. I hate this bit too. Being a poas addict too just adds to the torment.

Just going to try and ride this out, OH has gone back away this morning so I understand how hard it can be ttc with OH working away. It was just sheer luck he was home last week and this weekend. So lets see what happens.


----------



## Miss_C

Amberg I can't see your chart for some reason when I click on your link, maybe you need to make a block ticker like I have done and include it in your sig n here? FF will only put cross hairs on AFTER the 3 days of sustained rise in temps if matched with other signs, mine should get cross hairs tomorrow provided my temp goes up or stays up.

How long is your "normal" cycle Debzie, we may be testing on the same day, we can be poas buddies!! I could potentially be poas next fri/sat depending on if and when I get an ID, will not if I donlt will wait for day of or after AF if I have no clear signs, just too heart breaking to keep getting bfn's.


----------



## debzie

Dont really have a. normal cycle as yet they have been 28 to 30 daysong with varying leuteal phase too. last one was 11 days as I ovd on cd.19 just going to wait until next sun to start testing if your with me? X


----------



## LiSa2010

hi debzie & miss_c, Im keeping everything crossed for you. hoping the :spermy: caught the egg!!! :hugs:

truth/spell, are you ladies done taking soy and waiting to O?

hope everyone is doing well!

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hello Ladies,

Yesterday was my last day taking soy yayyy. No side effects again. I am going to start testing with my opk thursday. I used up all of my hpt last cycle so I wont be testing early I will just wait for AF.


----------



## spellfairy

HI i just done a opk and thank god negative, poppy scared me as she opks on soy at day 8 lol. My Oh not down til weekend so hope i get one friday this would be my cd10 (cd12 with spotting), i got my opk last month at cd13 (very early for me) so hope the soy doesnt change it again. If i do get a pos opk woo hoo itll be this weekend. If i have a late ov hopefully it ll be next weekend or poor oh will have to take days off or travel lol. Its unreal iam sooo positive this month, must be the soy:)


----------



## LiSa2010

you're too funny spell!

fxd you O this weekend so the :spermy: can catch the egg!!


----------



## Miss_C

according to my chart and the vip guide on FF I HAVEN'T ovulated :dohh: wtf!! All other signs say I geared up well for it, lots of ewcm when it hit, really strong positive opk's hso cp etc etc, but becaise I donlt have an obvious temp shift up and sustained shift they say I havenlt O'd.

what do you think, have I effed up this cycle? Looks like it was cd13 to me so sotmoors temp if around the same should confirm - yay or nay?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Miss_C, my guess would be that you could have O anywhere from cd13 - cd15 because of your CM and especially your +opk on cd13. if your temps goes up tomorrow FF may say that you O either of those days.. I know FF can be frustrating and that's why I don't temp anymore. FXd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Ladies just checking in, I took my first opk this morning, no smiley face yet but I really wasnt expecting one lol.


----------



## truthbtold

Miss_C, are all your temps accurate? Whats up with the one on cd12 it has an unfilled circle? I think its a good chance that you ovulate look at my chart from last cycle I thought I didnt ovulate it took a few days to get my cross hairs.


----------



## LiSa2010

hey truth, you are only 1 day ahead of me... how did the Soy go? any side effects?
I am going to start opk on cd10. what day do you usually O? Im anywhere from cd13-cd15 although last cycle I O'd cd17 apparently... :nope: so that's why i want to do opk this cycle.


----------



## truthbtold

The soy went fine, no side effects while taking them. I usually O on CD 12, so to be on the say side I start my OPK on CD 8/9. My cycles are short so the opk instructions recommend I start test on CD 9. Soy can sometimes make you O sooner so I dont want to take any chances and miss my surge. I use a digital, the other ones are to stressful for me lol and I cant handle anymore stress.


----------



## LiSa2010

that's great! the opks I bought say to start a day or two after AF is gone but I think that's too soon. the digital ones you have are they the ones with the smiley face? 

oh gosh :wacko:, I hope I don't get stressed using opks.... temping stressed me out so Im really hoping opk won't do the same... :nope: :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

please dont let me have missed my ov as ive ewcm.. like stretchie:( my oh is 50 miles away and is tired and has to go to work in morning blah blah blah...


----------



## Miss_C

hey spelly I answered your other thread and I get ewcm before I even get a second line on an opk so it could be a few days off of O yet but best conception day is 2 days before O so get to it as soon as you can


----------



## spellfairy

read this 

lol

For those that don't know, EWCM is 'eggwhite cervical mucus'. It is the gunk you find in your underwear. During your fertile time of the month, usually the 4 most fertile days, your CM (cervical mucus) starts out creamy, sort of like lotion or something. Then, it turns clear and resembles eggwhites. This is your most fertile time. You will be ovulating within 3 days or so when it starts. After you ovulate, your CM dries up again.

The purpose of EWCM is to help create a fluid transportation system for sperm to swim up to the egg.

So, NO, you haven't missed it, you'll be ovulating in a couple of days and now is the best time to BD ('baby dance', have sex).

Happy dancing, and good luck!!!


----------



## spellfairy

I wish i woulda opk earlier as i feel twinges on my left side really pulling feels like ov but i only started testing two nights ago and going from last month i had a few hours surge on a test so i coulda missed it. Il be amazed if i dont get a pos opk rest of month and catch. if sooo this soy and primrose oil is amazing...


----------



## LiSa2010

I have everything crossed for you Spell!!!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

LiSa2010 said:


> that's great! the opks I bought say to start a day or two after AF is gone but I think that's too soon. the digital ones you have are they the ones with the smiley face?
> 
> oh gosh :wacko:, I hope I don't get stressed using opks.... temping stressed me out so Im really hoping opk won't do the same... :nope: :haha:

Yes I have the clear blue digital and I love it.

Good Luck Spellfairy, I have my fxd for you!:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

tested for the first time using opk this morning and it was simple enough.... lol 
I'm loving it....so much better than temping in my opnion...


----------



## cazi77

Hiya guys how are you all? 

Well this morning I woke up very excited to be in the 2ww at 1dpo!! Anyway that was short lived as 1 hour ago i started with some light pink spotting! No idea why my now feeling totally gutted and already out!!!


----------



## debzie

could be ovulation bleeding Cazi some women do get it. Also you could have released two eggs. See what happens over the next day or so, ur not out till the witch opens the flood gates lol. x x x


----------



## poppy666

cazi77 said:


> Hiya guys how are you all?
> 
> Well this morning I woke up very excited to be in the 2ww at 1dpo!! Anyway that was short lived as 1 hour ago i started with some light pink spotting! No idea why my now feeling totally gutted and already out!!!

Hang in there sweetie debzie is right i got spotting after ov first time i used it and loads of cramping x


----------



## hollyw79

cazi77 said:


> Hiya guys how are you all?
> 
> Well this morning I woke up very excited to be in the 2ww at 1dpo!! Anyway that was short lived as 1 hour ago i started with some light pink spotting! No idea why my now feeling totally gutted and already out!!!

awww don't feel that way hun :hugs: It could be ovulation spotting, I've heard of that!


----------



## hollyw79

cazi~

https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/spotting.htm

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/understandingovulation.html


----------



## LiSa2010

oh wow the things you learn on here.... I've never heard of O spotting, a second sign of O. thanks holly. 

cazi, this sounds like what you have. FXd for you.


----------



## cazi77

Thank you soooooo much girls I've bin nearly in tears the last few hours! Its not much but there I hope it stops soon! You guys are all great:hugs::flower: to you all xxx


----------



## cazi77

Poppy if you don't mind me asking how long did it last? I also have a few cramps too? Thanks xxx


----------



## poppy666

Few days but the cramps didnt stop till i got my bfp, but they were mild like af x


----------



## hollyw79

cazi77 said:


> Thank you soooooo much girls I've bin nearly in tears the last few hours! Its not much but there I hope it stops soon! You guys are all great:hugs::flower: to you all xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies had 3 test done and the conclusion is I'm Pregnant... Due November 19th still


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations xx


----------



## poppy666

Garnet said:


> Well ladies had 3 test done and the conclusion is I'm Pregnant... Due November 19th still

Same due date :happydance: congratz sweetie xx


----------



## hollyw79

Garnet said:


> Well ladies had 3 test done and the conclusion is I'm Pregnant... Due November 19th still

:happydance: That is GREAT news.. I am sooooo glad!!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG huge CONGRATS sweety!!!! I know you were having a rough time, Im soooooo happy everything worked out! huge :hug: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Garnet!!!


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations Garnett !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Debzie, I just peaked at your chart, you sure are covered if you dont get your BFP its surely not because you didnt dtd enough lol.


----------



## wish2bmum

poppy666 said:


> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya guys how are you all?
> 
> Well this morning I woke up very excited to be in the 2ww at 1dpo!! Anyway that was short lived as 1 hour ago i started with some light pink spotting! No idea why my now feeling totally gutted and already out!!!
> 
> Hang in there sweetie debzie is right i got spotting after ov first time i used it and loads of cramping xClick to expand...

just wanted to say I too had spotting first time using Soy, I got my BFP too that cycle. Looking firward to my frist AF since loosing then I'm DEFFINATELY back on he Soy :)


----------



## cazi77

wish2bmum said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya guys how are you all?
> 
> Well this morning I woke up very excited to be in the 2ww at 1dpo!! Anyway that was short lived as 1 hour ago i started with some light pink spotting! No idea why my now feeling totally gutted and already out!!!
> 
> Hang in there sweetie debzie is right i got spotting after ov first time i used it and loads of cramping xClick to expand...
> 
> just wanted to say I too had spotting first time using Soy, I got my BFP too that cycle. Looking firward to my frist AF since loosing then I'm DEFFINATELY back on he Soy :)Click to expand...

Thanks for your response. Can I ask how long it lasted? Was it pink?
I love this forum - I ask questions I don't think I'd even ask my closest friends lol! Thanks xx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry for your loss wish2bmum fx'd you get your bfp 2nd time around off Soy like i did xxx :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

GARNET!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: - OMG after all of that pain and heartache etc etc that is a brilliant piece of news - this bubba is gonna be one hell of a handful good luck with him/her - imagine what they are going to be like as a teenager if they start off like this :haha:

Seriously though huge congratulaions sweetheart! :happydance:


----------



## Miss_C

on another - I got up waaaaaay too early this morning and spent time playing with my charts after I had quite a high jump this morning and I found that all my charts bar one have me at almost the exact same temp at 5dpo following a dip at 4dpo and when compared with last cyle back in November my dots are on top of each other for today - how weird is that - our bodies are amazing aren't they! Now I need a dip tomorrow and then a massive jump on Sunday and things will look really hopeful!!

Damn charts - it's an obsession!!


----------



## spellfairy

aw thats good news:)


----------



## Garnet

Thank you all ladies! The doctor was concerned that there was another embroy trying to develop in that cyst so he asked if I was on any Clomid? I told him Soy but only 15 mg for 3-7. He said that wasn't enough but I do have twins in my family. Cyst is on it way out and baby sac is there. So do becareful with Soy. Apparently it can create the same effects as Clomid.


----------



## Amberg1

I've finally got my +opk today on cd19 which is quite late, unless it's the soy playing with my cycle, i don't know. Anyway, i'm going on holiday tomorrow with my girlfriends, my oh is staying at home. So it looks like i'm going to ovulate whilst i'm away. Bad times. We have bd'd a lot this week and will make sure i do it tonight and tomorrow am before i leave. I'm back on tuesday night so will bd again that night aswell. I'm so frustrated but at least i know i'm ovulating properly after mu mc. Thanks for listening x


----------



## cazi77

Hi everyone. I'm still spotting a bit less than yesterday and more brown thank pink! Cramps gone!! I hope it stops totally soon! After everything that has happened I associate blood with bad things e.g AF, M/C so its really freaking me out lol!!


----------



## poppy666

Know what you mean Caz but you be ok lovely :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmum

cazi77 said:


> wish2bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya guys how are you all?
> 
> Well this morning I woke up very excited to be in the 2ww at 1dpo!! Anyway that was short lived as 1 hour ago i started with some light pink spotting! No idea why my now feeling totally gutted and already out!!!
> 
> Hang in there sweetie debzie is right i got spotting after ov first time i used it and loads of cramping xClick to expand...
> 
> just wanted to say I too had spotting first time using Soy, I got my BFP too that cycle. Looking firward to my frist AF since loosing then I'm DEFFINATELY back on he Soy :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your response. Can I ask how long it lasted? Was it pink?
> I love this forum - I ask questions I don't think I'd even ask my closest friends lol! Thanks xxClick to expand...

mine lasted a day and was very light pink in clolour, it was mixed with EWCM too (TMI) :)



poppy666 said:


> Sorry for your loss wish2bmum fx'd you get your bfp 2nd time around off Soy like i did xxx :hugs:

Thank you :flower:



Garnet said:


> Thank you all ladies! The doctor was concerned that there was another embroy trying to develop in that cyst so he asked if I was on any Clomid? I told him Soy but only 15 mg for 3-7. He said that wasn't enough but I do have twins in my family. Cyst is on it way out and baby sac is there. So do becareful with Soy. Apparently it can create the same effects as Clomid.


I'm going to have a read back now Garnet about your story, I've not been on this thread for long but after reading this I wonder if something similar is happening with me! tonight I felt something on my cervix? not sure what it is, will have to get it checked out! going for a read back ;) *****just read back a couple of pages and had to come back already to say congratulations :) on your pregnancy :) great news


----------



## cazi77

Hi all. Well spotting nearly stopped which i'm so pleased about! How are we all feeling?


----------



## debzie

glad to hear that cazi 

Im feeling good half was through the tww thank goodness, going to test tomorrow need something to focus on and then every morning if need be. That way I might desensitise myself to the bfns I doubt it though. Im still feeling very pessimistic this cycle. x x


----------



## cazi77

debzie said:


> glad to hear that cazi
> 
> Im feeling good half was through the tww thank goodness, going to test tomorrow need something to focus on and then every morning if need be. That way I might desensitise myself to the bfns I doubt it though. Im still feeling very pessimistic this cycle. x x

Good luck with the testing. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

hello ladies

Bfn this morning on one step IC 10miu didnot expect anything else really. See what tomorrow morning brings. x


----------



## Miss_C

Non-pg hCG levels are usually less than 2 (some labs say less than 5) and should double every 48-72 hours after embryonic implantation. If an embryo implants at 7dpo and doubles every 48 hours, assuming anhCG level of 2-4 just before implantation, it would only be around 8-16 at 11dpo. The lowest official level that most hpts will detect is 20. Some say they go as low as 10 but I don't think that's often or consistent. I have seen some examples of 10 and 25's lined up next to each other and and the 25's were showing sooner and darker than the 10's.

Then you have to consider that implantation may occur later. The hCG may not rise that quickly. The urine may not be concentrated enough. Your metabolism may keep hCG from getting into your urine as quickly as average. There are so many factors that can affect the earliest any one person and any one pg will get a BFP that a negative is not definitive until the witch shows.

Hope this helps you to stay hopeful and positive, the opposite of hope is despair and we don't want that now do we!!


----------



## spellfairy

thats cool missus. 

well i am still doing opks and nowt. so not sure if i did ov wed at day 7-9 cd hmmm well we dtd wed thurs sat sun and hopefully in morning as oh away workin til wed night:( see this tryin to get pre malarky arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Miss_C

8dpo today and my temp is still rising hit 37c today as a stand alone chart it looks good but when I overlay previous cycles both pregnant and not pregnant nothing spectacular stands out.


----------



## cazi77

Well 2 days after ovulation spotting stopped I've just had some more spotting when I wiped!! Its very pink mixed with cm! I'm sure its too early for IB. Last month I had a very short LP (7days then spotting started) but it was the 1st month I ovulated since m/c so thought it was my body going back to normal. But it looks like the same thing is happening again this month. I'm a bit gutted xx


----------



## spellfairy

Iam on day cd 13 (cd15 including the spotting). JUst a quick question , has anyone experianced implantion cramping on left hand side this soon?


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, I think I missed my surge. I have some slight O pains on CD7 I started testing on my opk CD8 and have been getting nothing but Negatives yet now I have a temp shift. Im so confused. My gut tells me the increase in soy made me O early but I dont know lol.


----------



## poppy666

Did you get plenty of bedding in tho?


----------



## truthbtold

I dont poppy , take a peak at my chart, I guess I should be fine.


----------



## truthbtold

Does my chart show when I dtd? If it doesnt I believe I dtd, CD 6, CD 8, CD 11 & 12. I guess I have a chance but not a big chance. With my last BFP. I dtd Wednesday and O on friday and it worked so I hope it can happen again for me.


----------



## poppy666

Yep you covered it sweetie, just sit back now and wait :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies still here in the now aptly named two week torturous wait by Miss C. Still feeling the same. Overlayed my temps on last cycle and they are exactly the same as last month,post ov even the temp dip today. Feeling really crampy today. Looks like you are covered truth so good luck. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies still here in the now aptly named two week torturous wait by Miss C. (btw thankyou for that info on HCG) Still feeling the same. Overlayed my temps on last cycle and they are exactly the same as last month,post ov even the temp dip today. Feeling really crampy today. Looks like you are covered truth so good luck. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## spellfairy

truthbetold OMG you could be writing my post... i think at cd7 (cd9with spotting) i had ewcm (if you all remember my posts?) i started testing at day 8 or so and neg so far. but my i have some cramps today and its moved from left to right now? totally confused. dtd wed night thurs morn, sat after, sun after. wont see oh til wed now.... still going to keep opk thou just incase... i missed it last month too:(


----------



## Rivetkitten

I'm not TTC after a loss so don't normally venture into here, but caught a glimpse of this thread and I wanted to ask a question. We've been TTC for over a year and a half and haven't got a positive pregnancy test in that time. 

We saw a FS today and she says we are completely healthy, unexplained infertility and we just need to relax. We are to come back next year if we are still not pregnant and she will look into medicating us. That will push us into nearly 2.5 years of ttc without any help. 

Yeah... I can't sit around for another 8 months trying and not getting anywhere so I saw this about soy being natures clomid and wanted to give it a try. 

Thing is my cycles are fine...the only thing is my LP is rather longish (17 to 20 days). I'm not sure soy is for me. :( I don't want to be ovulating on CD3. 

I have follicles all siting and waiting apparently for next cycle according to the doctor. But I have to try something. I've tried everything else (preseed, legs in the air, prenatal vits etc). 

The supplements I've got have 54.4mg of SI in them. I was thinking

CD3 - 81.6mg
CD4 - 81.6mg
CD5 - 108.8mg
CD6 - 108.8mg
CD7 - 163.2mg

Does that sound appropriate?


----------



## poppy666

Rivetkitten no harm in trying the Soy sweetie, your dosage is fine a lot of ladies build the amount up daily, its trial and error with what dose may help you :thumbup:

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy, why isnt FF giving me solid crosshairs? Is it because I didnt ovulate on my usual CD 12?


----------



## poppy666

It may be cos you havnt given FF enough information ie what your CM is like, what day was your positive OPK... i didnt get a solid line until i changed my CM from creamy to wet on ovulation day 'even tho it wasnt wet' lol x


----------



## truthbtold

I dont bother checking CM since it has never been beneficial to me in the past, I always had creamy but never EW and since I have been pregnant three times I dont stress about it. I guess my chart will just stay like that because I never got a positive opk either lol.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah dont worry about it :haha: i only got ewcm for one day last cycle but used preseed anyways so didnt matter x


----------



## truthbtold

I used preeseed CD 11 & 12 so hopefully that helps. 

How are you feeling, any morning sickness?


----------



## poppy666

There has been a sickness bug going through the family this weekend so im ill, but ive not been sick thank goodness, no MS apart from odd wave of nausea during the day, so im lucky fx'd lol x

Im just lurking here and other thread to watch you lot get your BFPs :happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## truthbtold

We love having your support Poppy. 

My MS usually last from weeks 8 to 13.


----------



## poppy666

Oh i couldnt cope if i did get it with having korben around lol got it with 2 of my boys and not with other 2 so it can stayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy away with this one :haha:

Im gonna be so chuffed when these bfps start coming in you all deserve it x


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Soy ladies!! just wanted to stop by and say good luck this month!

poppy, hope you feel better!

:hug:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Lisa I hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie & good luck this cycle :happydance:


----------



## cazi77

hiya all, well I just had about 1 hour of spotting yesterday pinky coloured I was 5-6dpo. Now nothing apart from creamy cm? I don't even have sore bbs like I normally do? Is it too early for implantation spotting? I hope not I got it with my last pregnancy but cannot remember how many dpo!! Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## Miss_C

ooh cazi that sounds promising!! fxed!!

My temp is trending downwards I think so am expecting a plummet in next couple of days and then the witch will be here. Guess I am not one of the 77% who were succesful first time on soy!


----------



## debzie

That sounds good cazi. Well i still dont what to make of this cycle my temp was up this morning not like last month. Trying to rationalise it that I woke up later than usual as dd had a rare lie. in after being awake at 5 am. I then went back to sleep for three hours though? If i adjust it then it comes back within my normal cycle pattern. will have to see whatvit is in hhe morning. Cm is creamy still and is usually sticky by now. going to hold out and test after af is due so friday or saturday. Hope everyone else is good. X


----------



## LiSa2010

Miss_C your temps are still above the cover line and looking good. FXd for you!!! :hugs:

Cazi, IB can start as early as 5/6 dpo... my last pg I spotted at 5 and 6 dpo and then nothing after that. I tested at 11dpo and bfp. FXd for you!! :hugs:

debzie, it looks like you had a temp dip at 9dpo, possible Implantation Dip? FXd for you too. :hugs:

Keeping everything crossed for you Soy ladies!!! Huge :hug: your way!


----------



## debzie

Thanks Lisa but it did the same last month too. Plus it was the day our clocks alter back an hour and I was on early shift so technically it was 5am when I took my temp instead of the usual 7am. I hope it an implantation dip. We can but see. I think the witch will get me in the next day or so, she is due tomorrow so we will see.

Lisa you are such a lovely woman your posts always make me smile, you are such a support and always seem to sent some pma when we need it much. You sooo deserve a bfp. x x x Thankyou again.


----------



## truthbtold

I did a temp experiment just to see if the bbt temp adjuster really work. I temp at 4:15am everyday I get up temp, record, and go back to sleep. On the weekends I do the same, but last weekend I took my temps at 4:15am and again at 7:15am, I put the 7:15 temp into the adjuster and it was accurate on both days for what my temp was at 4:15am. I know a lot of people are against BBT adjusting but if you ware waking up earlier or later it really can throw off your chart. The adjuster seems to work well if you have that problem.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: awww debzie, thanks for that. all of us ladies deserve our :bfp: much baby dust to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## mummylove

I took soy this cycle 

Day 3-120mg
Day 4-120mg
Day 5-120mg
Day 6- 120mg
Day 7-120mg

:bfp: on day 26 :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks truth think I may put them adjusted temps in and see what happens to my chart. x

I have just done it and to be honest has not made that much difference still showing the dip. x:thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

mummylove said:


> I took soy this cycle
> 
> Day 3-120mg
> Day 4-120mg
> Day 5-120mg
> Day 6- 120mg
> Day 7-120mg
> 
> :bfp: on day 26 :)

Huge Congrats!!! :wohoo:

was this your first month taking it?


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats mommylove! Was this your first soy cycle?


----------



## debzie

congratulations mummylove x x x


----------



## mummylove

Ye it was my first month taking it :)


----------



## debzie

The witch did not arrive this morning and my temps are still up. Was just going off last months lp of 11 days but is was a 30 day cycle, so really af may not be due until saturday and I have had a longer lp. Any wisdom ladies? Since the miscarriage my cycles have been as follows, first af turned up 8 weeks following the miscarriage. Next cycle was 35 days but I was bleeding for 2 weeks lp was 14 days. Last cycle 30 days lp 11 days. Now this one???


----------



## Miss_C

Debzie your chart looks really good, implantation dip on 9dpo? which means if it was you could potentially test and get a positive on 13 dpo assuming it takes 48-72 hours for hcg to show up in your piddle. excited to see what temp does tomorrow for you!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks miss c like you I am now a woman possessed I have decided not to.poas until Sunday so now iam obsessing about everything else my chart my cm n one positive thing i. cant reach my cervix so I cant obsess about that. Sware I'm going to give myself a yeast infection or someting all the checking I'm doing lol. Cm is now sticky and grainy like before af. I will know better tomorrow if the witch diesnot come today. X


----------



## poppy666

Congratz mummylove :happydance:

debzie already commented on your chart on Soy thread, gl sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cazi77

Think I'm out this month started spotting brown a lot this morning! Last month this started at 7dpo so at least I got to 8dpo! I have normal day 21 progesterone levels so there is something else causing me to have such a short LP. Going back to GP next week so will see what they have to say. My LP use to be 12 days before m/c so has decreased dramatically. Good luck to all still in xxxx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies tested today as my temps were up and bfn. Not gutted though, will re-test in a few more days if the witch doesnt show. x x Good luck ladies.


----------



## LiSa2010

good luck sweety, FXd you get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

fxd for you Debzie


----------



## debzie

Hello there ladies. The witch showed up this evening so here's to the start of another cycle. X


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> Hello there ladies. The witch showed up this evening so here's to the start of another cycle. X

stupid witch :nope: I'm sorry hun.. lots of dust for your next cycle! :dust:


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry the witch got you


----------



## debzie

Thank you ladies I am really fine this time. Not going to try and get to. obsessive this cycle still goin to temp and use my opks oh and soy of course. Thanks again for all your support through the last one here's to this cycle and my may bfp.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: debzie, sorry the :witch: got you... :hugs:
Im loving the positivity.. :thumbup: here here for your May :bfp:


----------



## Miss_C

I am now into the three week wait - grrrrrrrrr wtf is going on, temp still up, BBFFNN sooooooooooooooo frustrated, if not pregnant which I HIGHLY DOUBT then why won't the witch come so we can get on with things. grrrrrrrrrrr did I say grrrrrrrrrrrrr

everything I have read about post miscarriage cycles is all about length of follicular phase not changes to LP. And soy is supposed to shorten cycle for those with longer, I know it can lengthen cycle by delaying O but not the LP.

oh and just i case you missed it grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cazi77

Hiya Just flicking through some old posts and found this congrats debzie and truthbtold!! We must all have similar due dates!! Did you use soy? I didn't this month coz I went on hol and forgot it!! I don't think i needed it tho!!!!! xxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Caz thanks and congrats to you as well even though you didnt get a bfp with soy come join us:https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/604593-bfp-w-soy-after-loss.html


----------



## debzie

Thanks cazi my edd is 8th Jan! X


----------



## cazi77

debzie said:


> Thanks cazi my edd is 8th Jan! X

mine is the 9th:happydance:


----------



## spellfairy

mine is 21 jan:) i took a pure load of soy the last month outta not caring and wow


----------

